# The Whispering Cairn - Bronzewood Lodge Group - IC



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

The group:

Walking Dad - human Cleric of Obad-Hai
jkason - human Rouge
rb780nm - human Fighter
Gondsman - half-orc Barbarian
jackslate45 - gnome Sorcerer

This is the start of your adventure and this first post will be the links post. It will contain links to most of the posts that will help with moving the adventure along, but most importantly it will have a list of your adventure goals within it. Like so...

[sblock=Adventure Goals]

#1: Explore the Whispering Cairn - reward reach level 2 [/sblock]
[sblock=Loot Tracking]
Group Loot:
dead adventurer 2 days rations, waterskin(empty), dagger
workman's closet wand of unseen servant_(sold)_, wand of shatter (7charges) with the auran word _"Hevizz"_ as command word, magical goggles of minute seeing, magical chainmail armor +1_(sold)_
minituare statuettes 3 tiny building replicas (200gp each)_(sold)_
notes on selling above items

Hive Room potions(3) _(unknown)_, pearl _(unknown)_, ring _(unknown)_[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]
Wind Duke Glyphs[/sblock]

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...ure-path-bronzewood-lodge-group-full-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

*Last minute council...*

The small cabin seems crowded now that everyone has finally arrived. The structure only has two rooms, the main one in which everyone is now in seated around a large wooded table. And a smaller one that has pallets and hammocks hung in it for those who wish to sleep away from the conversations of others.

The second room is empty as everyone is eager to discuss the upcoming quest in the morning.

Dorian Greenleaf was chosen by Nogwier himself, to find the so called "cave of voices" that portents a great evil coming soon to the lands. He was told it was because he new more of the "city folk" and somehow they could be of help. Dorian took the asignment for just that reason and hoped to prove that the people of Diamond Lake are just as vaulable to the area as those of the Bronzewood Lodge. So he enlisted the aid of...

Adalwulf of Blackford was new in town and his reasons to coming to Diamond Lake are his own, but some say he is always around the church of St. Cuthbert or can be found following the head priest as he moves about giving sermons. Dorian had befried the man after a long talk on religion and politics but Adalwulf not being from the area didn't know much about a this cave but he set out to investigate for his new friend Dorian. His inquires led him to a man from the area by the name of...

Karolus Hankel whose family had lived in Diamond Lake some say since it's founding. Karolus knew of only one place that was a "cave of voices" and he would show the Inquisitor only if he could tag along incase there was something valuable in the old place.

Meanwhile Dorian was approached by Karissa a half-orc wizard looking to join the Bronzewood Lodge. She had learned of his connection and figured the man would be her best bet to getting accepted since he too was of both worlds. Dorian not knowing that Karolus had worked his way into coming decided a few more eyes and ears would be prudent so he said that if she wanted to help she should try and bring one more person along (Dorin thinking then that that would make four at least). Karissa being originally from the area knew a few people down on their luck but none so much as...

Tac Arbor was recently out of work as all the mines in the area were slowly being bought out by Balabar Smenk. And Tac would not work for the man after the dangerous collaspe that Tac was sure was through some fault of Balabars. Of the six mine managers still in operation there was only to he could work for, and when things were running good there was no need of Tac's services. So he spent time wasting time and wondering what he should do next. When Karissa found him he was all to eager to come see what all the fuss was about.

Gathered now and set on exploring the tomb in the morning the group gathers together to share what they know about a place the locals call "The Whispering Carin".

IC is all yours.

_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"So, any preference who want to go in first? I hope nobody of you is afraid of the dark." Dorian says, looking at crude map Hankel provided. He is fully prepared for danger, wearing the metal armor so unusual for members of the lodge, his holy symbol of Obad-Hai proudly placed around his neck on a fine silver chain.

[sblock=OOC]

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"I never understood this dependency on light." the half orc mumbles in a hoarse voice. "Darkness never scared me. It offers opportunities daylight just doesn't. I'll go first, gives me a chance to see the place before the light smudges away the details. If noone objects, of course"

[sblock=OOC]After desciphering HM's post I don't think we are at the Cairn just yet. BTW, whose cabin are we in?[/sblock][sblock=Karissa]HP: 8/8

Init: +2 - AC: 12
CMB:+2  - CMD: 14
Fort: +1 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +2

*Wizard Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 5 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Read Magic, Disrupt Undead
1 (3+1): Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon - Hydraulic Push[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"No objection at all. But you shouldn't move to much without us. Maybe you will need help. And we poor, night-blind humans need light to see." Dorian answers, glad to have her for this mission.

[sblock=OOC]

Any appropriate knowledge checks I can roll?
Not much to work with, but nature, religion and common (base Int check, max DC 10)

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Yeah sorry for the long post you should see the other groups, . But wanted to get you all in. And the cabin is everyones it is your new HQ enjoy. And it is the night before you all decide to go figured a little RP planning session would be different. [/sblock]

[sblock=KnowLocal DC10] What has come to be known as The Whispering Cairn was discoveried about ten years ago by local teen-agers. It was kept secert as the local youth would dare each other to disappear into the cyclopean entrance to prove their bravery. Occasionally when the wind is just right, haunting, almost magical tones emerge from the forlorn tomb, like whispers of the dead. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I don't have darkvision, but I'm good at spotting trouble spots in a structure," Tac offers. "So good I've been putting myself out of work, which ... is not relevant." the young man blushes slightly at bringing up his personal business. "In any case, I might be best qualified to spot structural hazards. Last thing we want is a cave-in, right?"


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Local Knowledge (1d20=17) luckily I know what I';m described as knowing 







Karolus tells you about the Whispering Cairn, and how as a youth he ventured the requisite 10 steps into the darkness to prove his manhood. "I was so addled with adrenaline that I have no idea what it looked like in there. I always meant to go back and try to go further, but, you know, life got in the way. I hadn't thought about the Cairn for years before Dorian came to me."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 4, 2010)

"Unfortunately I lived in Greyhawk at that age. I probably would have walked fifteen steps just to one-up you, had I had the chance." Karissa chuckles. "Or cause that cave-in. Perhaps I should be careful with the scouting after all, I don't want to rob Tac of something to do."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

"So we do not know anyone who ever explored the cave, is that correct?", Adalwulf says.

"It would make sense then to leave point to those who can see in darkness and those who can spot ... structural hazards. But it would also be wise to stay close enough to those of us who are armoured, so that we can move in quickly if needed and bear the brunt of melee fighting."


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 4, 2010)

"Then I would have gone back and gone seventeen steps, and pulloed your hair for good measure." Karolus grins, briefly.
"Yeah, we'd better make sure the scouts are the most useful at that position, but I don't want them getting too far out of reach. And, I don't want Karissa here going back to town crowing about how much deeper she went into the cairn than I did."


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Trust me, I don't like fighting. The last thing I want is to face down some beastie all by myself. I just figured I'd walk ahead far enough to make sure no one stepped on any obvious weak points or tripped over the wrong thing," Tac says. "If there's anything down there that needs a beating, I'm more than happy to let you folks take the lead."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Sounds good. We need at least tw0 light sources. One for our 'scout' here and for the main group. Fortunately I have prayed for an illumination spell this morning and have some sunrods. Anyone else has a torch or something like that? Maybe wee will need multiple ropes, too, if we have decent through a hole or something." Dorian starts an equipment discussion.

[sblock=OOC]

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 5, 2010)

Karolus nods towards his pack. "I've got a hand or so of torches in there - the oily rag variety, not the magical kind. I thought I was short on cash when I started outfitting for this jaunt, so I bought the cheap kind. Then, at the last moment I came into a whole pile of gold, but I decided to keep the torches and spend most of my new wealth on things to hit and shoot people with." at that, Karolus indicates the great sword, great club and cross bow leaning against the wall near his pack.

With a tremendous yawn, the big man stretches out over the back of his chair. He suddenly occupies a considerable amount of the horizontal area of the cabin. Straightening, he runs his large hands through his messy red hair, rubs his green eyes and then scratches the coppery stubble on his chin.

"I think I'm off to bed. The sooner we're asleep, the sooner we're awake and at the cairn. I aim to make this a simple in-and-out - we go in, kill the monster and take it's treasure. Evil prophecy averted and we're all heroes."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 6, 2010)

"I never thought about bringing a torch, but I have rope a'plenty. I surely hope things will be as easy as you make it sound Karolus. If not, at least we can take comfort in the knowledge that you'll die first.

Karissa yawns and stands up.

It seems we're all on the same page about how to deal with this job. Carefull as cats, and ready with a bucket of pain should we need it. I'll hit the sack if noone has any more concerns they'd like to air."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Your DM is ready, my maps still suck arse but We will get through it. Just need jkason, Padreigh, and WD to post that they have nothing further and make for bed, unless they do have something else. [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 6, 2010)

"I have neither rope nor torches, but I brought some holy water, just in case. I will now rest as well. See you in the morrow". With those words Adalwulf sets off to get some sleep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Alright. We will met again tomorrow." Dorian states before going to rest.

[sblock=OOC]

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

In the morning the new companions have a hearty breakfast and a little comradery, before setting off for the cairn sight.

It takes about an hour on foot to reach the alien like structure set into one of the many hills about the aptly named, Cairn Hills.








The group readies itself before entering the unknown.



> _Natural light dimly illuminates a long hallway extending north into darkness. A faint breeze brings with it sibilant whispers that sound almost like sighing breath. It must be a trick of the wind, but the effect is almost lifelike._
> 
> _The walls bear horizontal bands of deceptively simple geometric patterns at waist level. In places the bands reveal startling detail, but in others the wall looks hacked apart with weapons or eroded by th erigors of time. Flakes of ancient paint, brilliant purple and a dull mustard hue, still cling to the walls in places, hinting at what must once have been a riot of color. A thin coat of dust coats the floor._
> 
> ...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

OOC: Bad map to come will post good map when all areas explored.


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lWl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lIl lRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision

F = Karolus
R = Tac
D = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf

[sblock=FORGOT!] To give everyone their bonus Hero Point,  So remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Alright everyone. Who wants to be our torch bearer? Tac, can you carry one while looking for 'structural anomalies'?" Dorian asks.

[sblock=OOC]
I fogot to add the Weapon Cord to my equipment list. Can I add it now? I want it bound to Dorian's morningstar.

What about a marching order?
Tac scouting, Karolus and Adalwolf front, and Dorian and Karissa last?

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] WD add your Hero Points: 2/2 in your stat block please. And your uh-oh I goofed you only get one domain not two. Sorry WD I missed that one when checking characters. Please list your power too when you figure out which domain to keep. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] WD add your Hero Points: 2/2 in your stat block please. And your uh-oh I goofed you only get one domain not two. Sorry WD I missed that one when checking characters. Please list your power too when you figure out which domain to keep. [/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]
Added Hero Points above.

Why does he only get 1 domain? He is a standard cleric, not cleric with nature bond. I didn't saw that change in the house rules (2nd OOC post.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 8, 2010)

Before the torch is lit, Karissa moves up to the edge of the lit area to get a good look ahead.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> "Alright everyone. Who wants to be our torch bearer? Tac, can you carry one while looking for 'structural anomalies'?" Dorian asks.




"As much light as I can get will be helpful, so I might as well take the torch," the young engineer agrees.









*OOC:*


rolls to follow. HM, do you want me to roll perception checks at some interval myself, or do you want to roll them, or how would you like to run this? Checking for structural hazards and traps.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry WD you had me believing you were a druid there for a moment. Good RP LOL

jkason, Since you will be looking around I will use a passive (take 10) on perception but not to find traps - that's what the talent (trap spotter) is for. But if you tell me you are searching from time to time not wanting to slow the group down than I will roll a percentage chance (secertly) for if you lucked out and searched a trapped area. You can always say I search such and such area and I'll roll the check. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







HolyMan said:


> jkason, Since you will be looking around I will use a passive (take 10) on perception but not to find traps - that's what the talent (trap spotter) is for. But if you tell me you are searching from time to time not wanting to slow the group down than I will roll a percentage chance (secertly) for if you lucked out and searched a trapped area. You can always say I search such and such area and I'll roll the check.




Let's try this and see how it works: walking the hallway he'll use a basic perception check. At doors, entering rooms, or if they find anything that they'd want to open, he'll do a real check for traps? I don't usually play rogues, so I'm not sure what the best way to do it is that's reasonably cautious without holding everyone up.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Adalwulf, can you pray for light, too? If yes, I would like to enchant Karolus with a light spell and keep the sunrods for later. I will cover your backs with Karissa." Dorian suggests.

[sblock=OOC]
I fogot to add the Weapon Cord to my equipment list. Can I add it now? I want it bound to Dorian's morningstar.

What about a marching order?
Tac scouting, Karolus and Adalwulf front, and Dorian and Karissa last?

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 9, 2010)

*OOC:*


That order sounds good.







"Shall we advance? What's up ahead Karissa?"


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 10, 2010)

"Light it shall be", Adalwulf agrees. "Let us proceed"

[sblock=ooc] Light on my shield. I'll regularly refresh it, when needed[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

*Advancing...*

The party enters another are with two alcoves the western one whole but the eastern one choked full of rubble possibly from a cave-in.



> _The western hall extends perhaps forty feet, ending at a small marble platform raised about six inches off the floor. A strange, shattered arcane apparatus rests upon this platform, its curved ovular frame giving the apperance of a noble's dressing mirror. Only a third of this frame remains. An unusual arcane glyph about the size of a man's head has been delicately carved into the baseplate of the support platform._






> _Fifteen feet down the east passage, a huge pile of collasped rubble blocks the alcove from top to bottom. It looks like it would take weeks to tunnel through the densely packed debris._










[sblock=OOC] Ok any checks you wish to make go right ahead. Tac has already checked around this "frame" and found no traps. But if you wish to identify the glyph (arcana or history). Or try and tell what the frame does (or did) - know (arcana). Or perception for looking down th enext hallway or to search the rubble. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l lWl lRl lIl l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l lCl l l lFl l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l
l = strange apparatus

F = Karolus
R = Tac
C = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf

[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Karissa, can you identify the glyphs? I can check them for lingering enchantments, but my arcane knowledge is limited." Dorian asks the female wizard.
"Obad-Hai, show Boccob's work to me!" He intones. The smell of the forest surrounds him, as his eyes flare shortly with a brighter green.

[sblock=OOC]
I fogot to add the Weapon Cord to my equipment list. Can I add it now? I want it bound to Dorian's morningstar.

---

Casting detect magic to check the apparatus. Dorian has only rangs in Know religion and nature.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Ini: +8 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 11, 2010)

Karissa furrows her brow and mutters an incantation. She sits down on one knee beside Karolus and examines the apparatus and the glyph.

[sblock=OOC]Casting detect magic.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> I fogot to add the Weapon Cord to my equipment list. Can I add it now? I want it bound to Dorian's morningstar.
> 
> ---
> ...



*YES* you may. [/sblock]

Detecting magic in the area reveals small black "glass-like" shards about the base of the broken frame. They give a vary faint aura of conjuration magic, but it is so weak they themselves are probably no longer able to do anything. They seem broken.

[sblock=Frame] Searching the frame Karisaa discovers numerous runes inside the frame, where the black "glass" would have been held. The symbols signify transportation. [/sblock]
[sblock=Glyph][sblock=DC:10]The gylyph does not seem to be formed from a common alphabet, although it is reminiscent of arcane symbols representing the element air.[sblock=DC:15]The glyph represents a name.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]

OOC: Karolus and Adalwulf Perception checks please.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 11, 2010)

Adalwulf looks around, while the others examine the frame.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 11, 2010)

"Looks like it used to be a portal of some kind." She points at the glyph. "This is a name. Something auran, but I'm not sure exactly what"


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


Perception Check 1d20+0


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I want to make sure this cave-in hasn't destabilized the central tunnel..." Tac says absently, wandering over to the rubble to search it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

As Tac heads for the other side of the hallway Adalwulf raises a hand to stop him. "I thought I heard something."

Karolus nods in agreement pointing north towards the dark hallway ahead. Turning his shield all three men look down the hall and see three pairs of yellow eyes catching a little bit of light.

Knowing they have been spotted, three wolves jump out of the dark and come racing down the hall towards the group.

[sblock=OOC] Surprise round for Tac, Adalwulf, and Karolus. Please roll init and take your action if you roll higher than the wolves. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

*Surprise Round*

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwl l lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l lWl l l l lIl l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l lCl l l l lRlFl l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l l = dim light
l = strange apparatus

F = Karolus
R = Tac
C = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf
w = wolf

[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian growls wolf-like. With canine grace he moves forward, ready to smash the first wolf that comes to close. He knows that they are maybe only hungry, but fighting of predators is the natural thing to do.

[sblock=OOC]

Swift: activate Predator's Grace (+10 ft speed and low-light vision for 1 round)
move: Move to RP
Standard: Ready attack vs first enemy in reach

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 12, 2010)

Karolus waits upon the wolves, his greatsword held at a ready position.









*OOC:*



natural 20 for init? Damn! Waste of a good roll 


 (5' square right? I forgot to ask)
Standard: ready attack on first enemy in reach with great sword.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Note: This is a surprise round and you may only take one action (move or standard). And WD your character was busy studing the frame but will hold that action for round 1 if you wish.

Oh and each square is 5' (my bad). [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"We have company!" Tac announces, drawing his rapier.









*OOC:*


At BAB 0, I don't think tac can move and draw, so we'll go with the weapon, yes please.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] 24 hour bump for Padreigh... will advance to round 1 tomorrow night. -WD still using your posted actions for round 1? [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] 24 hour bump for Padreigh... will advance to round 1 tomorrow night. -WD still using your posted actions for round 1? [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Yes, I do. Padreigh has some problems posting on the weekends, like I have every 2nd.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 15, 2010)

Adalwulf readies his shield and mace, waiting for a wolf to move closer.

[sblock=OOC] I'll wait for something to move closer and will then whack it. 
Sorry, as WD mentioned, posting on Weekend's is sometimes something of an issue. Every now and then I have time to do some posting, but it is rather random.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

*End of Surprise Round*

The wolves growl meancingly and then the small pack attack as one.

The lead wolf leaps at Karolus and the warrior takes and connects with his sword while it is in mid-air. The huge blade nearly chops the wolf in half and it falls near lifeless at Karlous feet. He gets his guard up just in time to move out of the way of a second wolf.

Adalwulf swings high as his attacker ducks under The Silver Cudgel and grabs the Inquisitor by the boot. Off balance due to the swing he falls on his backside with a great crash.

The others aware now move to help...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lwl l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l lWl l l l lIl lwl l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l lCl l l l lRlFl l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l l = dim light
l = strange apparatus

F = Karolus
R = Tac
C = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf
w = wolf

[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

Dorian moves quickly over to the wolf attacking Adalwulf. The cleric knows the ways of these creatures and that they may soon gang up on the down warrior. 

Raising his morningstar high he brings it down hard on the wolf causing it to let go of it's intented victim.

[sblock=OOC] Everyone is up except for WD's character who has already gone for the round (see above). [/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Nov 16, 2010)

Karissa gets up, annoyed by the interruption, drawing her axe. She takes a step towards the wall while drawing a symbol in the air with her free hand and chanting a few unintelligable words. The air ripples slightly around her.

[sblock=actions]Move: draw Cataract
Standard: cast Mage Armor
Free: Five foot step to RL[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 16, 2010)

Karolus kicks the dead wolf out from under foot and raises his sword to attack the next wolf. With a powerful swing, he cleaves through it's skull and spine, dropping it to the floor, next to it's packmate.

Moving to cover the fallen inquisitor, he calls to the others: "Don't let us disturb you, we'll be done here in a flash."









*OOC:*


Greatsword at the next wolf (1d20+6=20, 2d6+6=16), Step to sQ


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

OOC: Umm the wolf Karolus was fighting was suppose to have 20HP, but I will switch it to this last one, because I liked your post. btw speaking color?
_


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Umm the wolf Karolus was fighting was suppose to have 20HP, but I will switch it to this last one, because I liked your post. btw speaking color?
> _












*OOC:*


I'm sorry! I've been playing too much 4e and I assumed that the wolves were all identical. I guess I made an ass out of me. You're still good though because that was a generous ruling.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac does a rather impressive handspring maneuver that brings him around the opposite side of the remaining wolf, flanking it with Adalwulf. He lunges with his rapier, trying to catch its underbelly.









*OOC:*


I think I can move into a flank without drawing AoO using a single move: tQ, tR, sS, rS, qR. If not, I can add a tumble roll, I suppose. In any case, I'll roll the attack and damage after posting.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

OOC: Padreigh to finish the round.
_


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 18, 2010)

Adalwulf tries to get up and swings wildly at the wolf, well aware of the fact that he opens himself up to an attack from the animal.

[sblock=OOC] Getting up as move action, attack as standard action. Impressive first round of combat ever for that character.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

*Combat Over*

Adalwulf starts to stand and the wounded wolf snaps at him. The holy warrior of St. Cuthbert doesn't even think first he just reacts and brings The Sliver Cudgel up.

The under-handed swing catches the wolf under the jaw smashing it and helping it along as it drives into the poor creatures brain. The wolf slumps forward dead as the four men stand there around it.

[sblock=OOC] Umm... short?   Adalwulf does have -2 HP don't forget.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

_This was easier than it looked like..._ Dorian thinks. Aloud he asks: "Anyone hurt badly? No? Try to keep alert."

[sblock=OOC]

away for the weekend until Sunday evening.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 19, 2010)

Adalwulf inspects the damage done to his boot (and foot), cursing softly.

"I am alright. That blasted animal took me by surprise. Is it normal for wolves to attack larger groups unprovoked?"

[sblock=Status]
HP: 11/13
AC: 21 AC Touch: 12 AC Flatfooted: 19 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +7 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Re "short": All my posts currently are a bit short. Things are a bit hectic, but I thought that it would be better to just send a short post than waiting till I have more time and keep the rest waiting. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking at the three dead wolves it looks like two of them are half starved and that could be why they attacked the armed party. The group finishes it's insection of the area and then sets itself to move on. 

The area of rubble looks safe enough and there isn't much fear of it growing large and thus sealing the hallway that the wolves came from up. Tac wonders though if it is actually as deep as the west alcove suggest or if something lies on the otherside. Questions for another day as it would take a five man team all day with the right tools to clear that mess away.
_


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 21, 2010)

Karolus bends down with a knife and extracts a couple of teeth from the two wolves he slew. "Anyone else want one? A momento of our first battle as a team? Karissa?"

When no-one else moves for a grisly trophy, he shrugs, stands up and pulls a rag from his belt. Whistling tunelessly, he wipes the wolf-blood from his blade and then stows it across his back. "What's this, 15 steps? Lets go for 20 and see what tries to kill us next."


----------



## Lughart (Nov 21, 2010)

"Let me take a peek up ahead. I'd never forgive myself if you got first blood again."

Karissa once again walks up to the edge of the darkened area to see whats around the next corner, this time with her weapon drawn.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

> _The central hallway opens into a large chamber with wings leading east and west. Across the chamber to the north yawns a twenty-foot-wide open arch draped from top to bottom in translucent cobwebs. An eerie green light flickers from beyond the webs, casting strange shadows about this room. The place smells of animal spoor and wet fur._
> 
> _To the west, three short stairs lead to a wide marble dias, but the far end of the wing is obscurred in darkness._
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC] For easier reference you can say you are exploring east- collaspe, west - dias, or north - web covered archway. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

OOC: Bad map


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l 
lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lIlFl l l l l l l lxlxl l l l l l l l l
ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lClWlRl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lll l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l 
ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lul l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lXlXlXl l l l l l l l l l
lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l

Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l l = dim light
l = strange apparatus
l l = archway with strange light

F = Karolus
R = Tac
C = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf


[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 22, 2010)

"Right. You shiny-arses have a look around and see if anything is worth picking up. I'll stay here in the middle and watch everyone's back." 

Karolus unslings his sword again and moves to near the middle of the intersection. Keeping his guard up and his eyes open, on the lookout for new threats









*OOC:*


Move to fR. Actively looking for approaching danger

Also, shiney-arse:  Urban Dictionary: shiny arsed


----------



## Lughart (Nov 23, 2010)

Karissa will go west to examine the dias, trying to get a good look around before the darkness is chased away. She moves slowly, axe in hand, wary of any movement in the shadows.


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac waits until their dark-seeing companion gives the all clear, then follows after to search in the light.

((roll to follow))


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

Moving towards the western alcove Tac spots nothing amiss and the group sees the following...



> _A wide dais spanning the back half of the western wing calls attention to a faded fresco upon the south, west, and north walls. From a vantage point at the center of the dais, the wall painting makes it look like you stand within a massive room with seven short hallways radiating outward from a central point. A chain dangles from the ceiling at the end of each hallway, and each chain bears a gleaming colored lantern. Clockwise, the colors are red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet._




A quick search of the area around the dais yields nothing else of interest.


----------



## Lughart (Nov 27, 2010)

Thinking the mural might be more than just a decoration, Karissa casts _detect magic_ again. She walks from lantern to lantern, examining the paintings and tapping the walls.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 27, 2010)

[sblock=Detect Magic] Nothing present, but don't lose that "feeling" that mural is somehow a little important.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2010)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Are we thinking secret doors?" Tac offers as he follows Karissa, examining the mural himself.

((ETA: ooh! Natural 20! Now I just have to hope there's something there to auto-succeed in finding.  ))


----------



## Lughart (Nov 29, 2010)

"It's possible. I found no magic, so any traps would be in your domain of expertise." Karissa steps back to let Tac work.


----------



## rb780nm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Find anything?" Karolus hisses from the edge of the light.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Starting to think there is nothing of note but the mural around this area Tac shrugs his shoulders and turns around. And the light as it starts to move off catches something just right. Hurrying to see what it is Tac finds a marble finger lying in the dirt, it must have come from a statue somewhere.

After searching the mural the party looks around the eastern side of the large chamber. But they find nothing but bones, animal fur, and wolf dung.

The only spot left to explore is the most eerie. The green glow comes from with in and old cobwebs cover the archway thickly. But if they are to find what it is they seek then they will need to venture further into the halls of the Whispering Cairn... 

[sblock=OOC] ... to be continued [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Taking the time to clear the cobwebs the party finds a stairway leading down.



> _A wide stairway descends into an immense domed chamber. Seven short tunnels branch from the room in all directions, extending some thirty feet before ending in rounded walls. At the terminus of each passage, a thick chain dangles from an unseen high ceiling. Five chains bear colorful lanterns, but two hold nothing at all. Opposite the entry stairs, a bright green lantern containing what looks like a torch casts a weird, murky light about the room. Countless chips of glass and shiny metal inset into the chambers domed ceiling reflect this light, giving the impression of starlight and falling snow. The dome starts about ten feet off the ground and reaches an apex about thirty feet over the center of the room.
> 
> Below the dome's peak, a long dais holds what appears to be a marble sarcophagus. A milky white bas-relief figure, perhaps of a human, rests passively upon the sarcophagus lid. Unlike the rest of the tomb, this room is completely silent._










[sblock=OOC] The room is well lit and you may post up what/where your characters explore. I will try and add to the description of the room as you walk about. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

OOC: Bad map 


l lAlBlClDlElFLGlHlIlJlKlLlMlNlOlPlQlRlSlTlUlVlWlXlYlZl1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l0lal
 lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lbl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lcl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 ldl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lel l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lgl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
 lhl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lil l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 ljl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lkl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l l l l l l l l l l l
 lll l l l l l l l l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lml l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lnl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lol l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lpl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lql l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lrl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lsl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l 
 ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l l l l l l l
 lul l l l l l l2l l l l l l l l lhl l lfl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lvl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lwl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lyl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 lzl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lFlRlCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l2l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lWlIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l3l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l4l l l l l l l l l l1l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l l l l l l l l l l l l 
 l5l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l6l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l7l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l8l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l9l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l0l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l+l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 l?l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
l!l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l
 
Key:

l l = impassable
l l = open, explored
l l = shadowy or darkvision
l l = dim light
l l = sarcophagus (h=head/f=feet)
l l = stairs back up

1 = empty
2 = orange
3 = yellow
4 = green
5 = empty
6 = indigo
7 = violet

 
F = Karolus
R = Tac
C = Dorian
W = Karissa
I = Adalwulf


[sblock=Hero Point] remeber everyone has +1 Hero Point that can only be used inside the Whispering Cairn and once used you don't recieve a new one for 24 hours (Game time) [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Dec 26, 2010)

"Hey, Tac mate... have y' got that finger you found?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 31, 2010)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Be careful. Maybe a trap springs when you re-attach it. Did it originally pointed in the same direction as the others? Perhaps someone wanted to destroy a 'finger post'."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 17
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


In catch up mode, hopefully back up to speed in the next day or so...







*OOC:*




Tac works his way to the figure cautiously, and taking his companions' advice, keeps his eye out for triggers before he ventures to try to match the finger he's found with the statue.

((roll to follow))


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Tac discoveries small indications that the lid to the sarcophagus is indeed trapped, but will only go off if he were to try and remove the lid. 

The finger fits into the spot on the hand (but will not reattach). Holding it in place it curls under the marble thumb giving the impression that the figure is holding out three fingers.

Another oddity is the way the dais the marble structure sits upon looks like an arrow pointing to the west.


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 4, 2011)

"Think you can get it open?" Karolus asks.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 4, 2011)

With great caution, Karissa follows the others into the room. "The lanterns match the ones on the fresco outside, but the red and blue ones are missing." She sees the strange shape of the stone slap supporting the sarcophagus, she follows the arrow and takes a looks at the orange lantern.

OOC: Karissa walks up to the entrance of the western passage (uK), taking an active perception check.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

A short tunnel 10' high leads to the rounded alcove that houses the orange lantern. The circular alcove has a 40' ceiling that can barely be seen in the  shadows. The chain is a fixed to the ceiling and directly below the lantern hanging from it is a 5' diameter circle carved into the floor.


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



rb780nm said:


> "Think you can get it open?" Karolus asks.




Tac frowns.  "It's definitely trapped. I could try to disable it, but honestly, I'm not keen on disturbing some poor soul's final rest unless we think it's essential. This finger looks like it would curl under, so there are only three fingers up, if that means anything to folks. And the dais itself..." he moves toward Karissa, turning his examination to the Western area. "It's pointing this way. Before we go unburying someone, I want to see if there's anything to see here..."









*OOC:*


Roll below assumes there aren't traps. He has an additional +1 to turn up traps in the same area.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

HolyMan said:
			
		

> A short tunnel 10' high leads to the rounded alcove that houses the  orange lantern. The circular alcove has a 40' ceiling that can barely be  seen in the  shadows. The chain is a fixed to the ceiling and directly  below the lantern hanging from it is a 5' diameter circle carved into  the floor.




OOC: And no traps to be found.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2011)

The group spends a fair amount of time looking into each alcove and find that they are all identical save one. The fifth alcove in from the left, has a few unique features, one being it's ceiling is a bit higher than the others as the torch light doesn't cast that high. And a skeleton lies face down on the floor near the wall.

The out stretched skeleton still has a bit of it's clothing and a backpack on it. A dagger is sheathed at it's belt. Everything is coated in a fine layer of dust and most of the non-leather items and clothes look partially rotted away.

Karissa's darkvision is useless unless you darken the chamber. Karissa's darkvision shows the ceiling only about 15 feet above the torch light, and what looks like a tunnel opening at the very top.

[sblock=ReMention] Also not mentioned here but before is that a torch burns inside the green lantern and the light reflects of the glass like material of the central doomed ceiling, give a greenish light throughout the chamber. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 15, 2011)

Karolus wanders over to the corpse. "let's see what you have for us, friend." Blowing the dust away, he opens the backpack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ...
> 
> Karissa's darkvision is useless unless you darken the chamber.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Is this a house rule?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

The backpack is near useless but in it Karlous finds a lantern much like the ones hanging around the chamber of a rich indigo color. A few rations(2 days) and a dried up waterskin are the only other things in the pack. The dagger is a little tarnished but still looks to be serviceable and sharp.  

Looking under the body you find the bones of it's ribcage seriously broken. (heal checks)

[sblock=OOC] Good catch WD I don't know what I was trying to say. Let me edit and brb [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Edited this in on the pervious page. "Karissa's darkvision shows the ceiling only about 15 feet above the  torch light, and what looks like a tunnel opening at the very top."[/sblock]


----------



## Lughart (Jan 19, 2011)

"There is something up here. Looks like a tunnel." Karissa points up at the darkened ceiling of the alcove. "Does one of you have a grappling hook? Otherwise someone could climb that chain, if anyone feels like volunteering."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 19, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Sorry, I have no hook and my armor prevents me from climbing in first to scout."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jan 19, 2011)

Karolus looks at the blue lamp and then at the alcoves. "If this is meant to symbolise the colors of the rainbow... then blue should be there," he points at one of the empty nooks. "But we still need red, by the looks of things. Everyone keep your eye out for the red lantern."


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


Ack! I swore I posted in here...







"Well, before we go climbing into the dark, we should probably at least see if this lamp does anything," Tac offers. He carries it back to its place (or where the wall painting seemed to indicate its place was) and after a quick check for traps, rehangs it.

((will roll after posting))


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

OOC: Nope no traps. The only trap found in this room is to the lid of the sarcophagus and is still not disarmed.

The lantern is the same as all the others about the room. The mural on the upper level showed all the lanterns and where the red one should be the chain is empty. 

[sblock=OOC] Possible directions. Double check the sarcophagus and the trap there, and thus maybe a disarm attempt. Or head up to the tunnel in the other alcove. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 26, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac shrugs. "Worth a try, I suppose. I guess it's time for the tunnel, then? Anyone want to give me a hand up?" the engineer looks at the chain and tunnel a moment as if assessing the best angle, then tries to hoist himself up.


----------



## Lughart (Jan 26, 2011)

Karissa gives Tac a hand climbing up to the tunnel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Hey, can you attach a rope somewhere? Not everyone is a born climber."

[sblock=OOC]

Guidance spells to assist climb attempts.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

Tac has no trouble climbing to the top and into the small tunnel.

[sblock=OOC] Does anyone start up after him?[/sblock]

[sblock=Tac]Light source?? and perception check when you have one [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac pulls out a sunrod once he's made it into the tunnel.

"Throw me up a rope and I'll see if I can find someplace to tie it off," he calls down to Dorian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Dorian does as suggested.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=Tac] The tunnel is thin and narrow (5' wide x 7' high) and seems to be lightly sloped upward. There is nothing but the smooth walls and ceiling at the entrance way you stand in. The floor though seems to have rough groves cut into it like something sharp was dragged across the floor. They continue at weird unnatural intervals up the passage some longer than others, some deeper. The light from the sunrod doesn't reach to the tunnels end and it continues off into darkness.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Gonna be tight going up here," the rogue calls back as he looks about for someplace to tie off the rope. "It looks like ... something sharp's been dragged along here..."  he stoops to the floor, examining the closes mark to see if he recognizes it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Dorian throws up the rope but really there is no place to tie it off. Tac could help hold it wrapping it around his waste.

[sblock=OOC] Which means I would allow Tac to take 10 on his aid another. And if the climber then takes 10 and doesn't have a -6ACP they would make it with no problem. 

Everyone wish to go up?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2011)

Dorian puts his shield on the back and climbs up to the others. taking 10


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac grunts as his companions begin climbing the rope. "Where's a good crew of day laborers when you need 'em?" he says, bracing himself for the climbers.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

After Dorian climbs up he takes a look down the tunnel. It ends about 60 feet down, with what looks like a screaming face covering the entire back wall, it's eyes wide and angry. He hears Tac grunting and realizes someone else is coming up so he hurries to the edge.

"Go back down this place is small and we will explore it real quick than head back down." he calls to the others. "If theres a way through than you all should come up if not we will be back down."

Karissa climbs back down to wait with the others. Tac leaves the rope tied around his waist since there is nothing else to tie it off on.

[sblock=OOC] Ok than I have the two who have been playing playing at this time. I know we lost Padreigh (hope he returns though) but let's see where [MENTION=90731]Lughart[/MENTION] and [MENTION=91452]rb780nm[/MENTION] are and if they are still in??

WD and jkason please let me know what you wish to do. Tunnel is 5' wide 60' long and the dead end is a carved screaming face (it's eyes wide and angry don't forget, ).  [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm still here, just a little swamped irl. I can either wait down here and spectate for a bit, or I can climb up and join the action - what makes the dming easier?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] If your up to joining in than by all means climb on up. Two can guard below as well as three.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 9, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> ... with what looks like a screaming face covering the entire back wall, it's eyes wide and angry. ...












*OOC:*


Reminds me of the ToH. Don't touch the mouth. Has anyone searched for a secret door?


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 10, 2011)

Karolus climbs up with the others into the dark tunnel


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

OOC: Everyone can start searching the tunnel and then the face at the end for secret doors or traps. Including Karolus.


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Been trying to get you all up here, haven't had much time to search for nonstandard architectural elements," the engineer replies. He points to the groove in the stone. "This was fairly ominous, though."

With care, he starts exploring the surfaces of the passage, looking for both traps and secret doors.


----------



## Lughart (Feb 10, 2011)

Unless shes asked to do otherwise, Karissa will stay downstairs guarding the room.[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the delay, Ive had compuer trouble. It's all good now, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian carefully looks around, bidding Obad-Hai to give them his guidance.


[sblock=OOC]

Guidance spells to assist perception attempts.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 15, 2011)

Karolus looks around, examining the walls and the floor o the tunnel.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

The three searches detect nothing out of the ordinary as the search the tunnel and so make there way up the slight slope towards the face at the end of it.

When they are within ten feet of the face they all hear an ominous...

_**Click*

*_Suddenly the eyes of the face begin to swirl with color and a strong blast of wind howls forth from the mouth of the face. It isn't enough to blow anyone off their feet but it continues and seems to be getting stronger. As the group looks top each other for an idea of what to do Karlous and Tac notice Dorian is frozen in place mesmerized by the rainbow like lights of the faces eyes.

Karissa looks up when the wind begins to howl throughout the chamber coming from the tunnel forty feet above her.

[sblock=Image]






[/sblock]

[sblock=mechanics]
Will save was for hold person spell. DC 13; Wind currently at Strong (wind rules page 439 Core)

-We will play in turns like a round. No INIT each PC will get to go and then the Face. Everyone but Karissa will need to make a Will save at the start of their turn (DC 13) NOTE: already done for this round so Tac and Karlous may post actions. Failure meaning you are affected by the hold person - if already held success means becoming freed for that round. The wind will grow stronger at each round. Each player in the tunnel is currently 60 ft from the edge.

Dorian weights 279lbs gear and all btw [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2011)

Tac swears as the trigger he missed goes off. He turns his back to the glowing lights and kneels quickly pulling out his tools and trying to reverse the trigger to reset the trap...









*OOC:*


I'm making an assumption that, since th trigger is where we are, Tac can do something from there. If that's not the case, I can edit. We're 60 ft from the edge (and thus, I assume, falling damage). How far are we from the face?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] About ten feet from the face[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

BUMP for rb780nm


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

Dorain snaps out of it while Tac looks at the trigger to the trap.

"Darn this looks complex," the rogue says over the howl of the wind as it increases.

The two men look about to see that Karlous is now frozen in place by the colored lights.

[sblock=OOC] I rolled your saves for this round. You need to roll every round to get to perform an action. WD you can try something this round then it will be over and we go to the next. Roll your will save and if you succeed (DC 13) post up actions if not you are held.

quote - "Darn this looks complex." -end quote Means the DC to disable is 30.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2011)

"I don't think I can disable th--" Tac's voice is cut off as his own muscles seize up from the magics of the trap.









*OOC:*


I was afraid of that DC. Only way Tac could disable would be with a natural 20. Not a rogue-friendly module, this one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have some trouble to visualize this. Is there a save way out of the tunnel as long ass one is not paralyzed?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You are in a tunnel open at one end and has the face covering the whole wall at the other. The wind is coming from the face and when it gets strong enough it will push you out the opening. Where you will enjoy a 50' drop to your death. 

And thank you for flying Whispering Cairn airlines we hope you enjoyed your short life. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Did we climb up the 50' drop? Or how did we enter the tunnel? Thinking about a strategic retreat...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Walking Dad said:


> Dorian puts his shield on the back and climbs up to the others. taking 10




HMMM... 23 days ago so I'm sure you forgot. One of my dislikes of pbp but then the likes are to many to count. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Feb 27, 2011)

Shaking off the dazing, Karolus strides into the wind, towards the face. 









*OOC:*


can I smash the source of the lights maybe? I'll roll perception to see if I can work out where to aim.

Ignore the third roll, i was just concerned by the two cries in a row- thought I might have keyed something in wrong in the roller.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 It took a normal Climb DC to get up here, didn't it? I think Tac did it with a 17?  Why would it now be impossible to climb back down presuming we make saves vs. the spell? Especially since Tac still has a rope tied to his waist for the less-skilled climbers? 

If it really is "roll a natural 20 to turn off the trap or take 50 feet of falling damage at 1st level," ... then I'm not quite sure how whomever wrote the module thought this was anything but a bloodbath.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2011)

*OOC:*




jkason said:


> It took a normal Climb DC to get up here, didn't it? I think Tac did it with a 17?  Why would it now be impossible to climb back down presuming we make saves vs. the spell? ...




This was my line of thought and why I asked how we entered. The deadly drop is just the way we came in.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Correct you may climb back down but as you waste time trying to see if there is a way to stop this you may not make it in time. Especially if you fail your save before your turn to go.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Karolus finds no source of the lights they seem to be coming form everywhere and again from no where. The wind picks up and pushes the man back a few inches, any stronger and it may just be enough to toss him and the others down the tunnel.

As Tac stands frozen in place Dorain quickly tries to come up with a plan for getting down the tunnel and then the wall that doesn't involve falling.

[sblock=OOC] Ok here's what I have so far.

Round 1: 
Tac - passes save; tries to disable device
Dorain - fails save; no action allowed
Karolus - passes save; waits to see if Tac succeeds

Round 2: 
Tac - passes save; no action posted (guessing still trying)
Dorain - passes save; no action posted (watching and holding breath)
Karolusv - fails save; no action allowed

Round 3: 
Tac - fails save; no action allowed
Dorain - passes save; will give you 24 hours to post an action WD
Karolus - passes save; looks for a way to break the trap(none found)

So I need WD to post a round three action and then everyone can post round four actions including WD again. Remeber to make your Will saves to see if you get an action first. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

Dorian closes eyes, trying to avoid the magic effect and begins to move slowly backwards, alert to find the rope and  to not fall down. "The task seems impossible. Let's get out of here. Who makes it down looks for a way to stop the others from falling!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok that was your round three WD and puts you at the edge of the tunnel ready to climb down. 

It is round 4 everyone roll your save and if your allowed to move please post an action.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 3, 2011)

Keeping his mind focussed on the task at hand, Karolus moves towards the edge, where he sits and looks for a way to secure himself while the others go down the rope.

--
will save!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian begins to climb down... carefully.


[sblock=OOC]



---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


Apologies. I picked up a nasty chest cold during my trip, which has made focusing a real challenge. Trying to catch up now.







Tac snaps out of his reverie momentarily, bolting for the opening. He braces himself as before to allow the others to climb down the rope still wrapped 'round his waist. "I'm a better climber than the two of you. Take the rope down, and be ready to catch me!" It's unclear if the last is a joke or a demand.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 8, 2011)

Karolus keeps his mind clear long enough to climb down behind Dorian.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

Dorian starts down the side of the wall followed quickly by Karolus. When Tac comes to the edge he let's the robe tied around his waist down over the edge and tells them to use it bracing his arms against the tunnel walls as the wind howls around him.

It is not enough as the wind reaches hurricane strength and pushes the rogue out the tunnel, much like a child spitting a watermelon seed out his mouth. Dorian and Karolus watch as they cling to the wall as Tac flies out over them and... 

...hits the lantern chain that dangles from the ceiling. Quick Reflex save DC 10 to catch the chain. Don't forget you have Hero points.


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2011)

"Catchitcatchitcatchitcatchit," Tac intones as he goes careening out of the opening. Just barely, he manages to snag his fingers on the chain, holding on for dear life. 

"I don't suppose we have several bedrolls we can pile on the ground down there?" he says, trying to keep his voice calm as he hangs precariously from the ceiling.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Chain goes down to about 5' from the floor.  If everyone else takes 10 on their climb checks you all will make it safely to the ground. Please post yourselves descending and I will advance the thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

After successfully descending, Dorian looks at the other for ideas.

After a moment (when all are save) he speaks up: "The danger in the tunnel above lies in being thrown out by the wind while unable to act. Maybe we could glue the trapsmith in position with tanglefootbags? Would it be possible to disarm this trap if one has more time?"


[sblock=OOC]



---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 9, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

As Tac's head settles from the violent ride, he realizes his position isn't quite as precarious as he thought. 

"Ah, right. So, I'll just be climbing down now..." he says. When he's made it to the ground again, he glances up to the wind howling in the passageway above. "Now, surely that must reset at some point, though I have to admit, I'm not sure I could disable it even knowing where the switch is now."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone is safe and only a little bit bruised up. They stand in the greenish light of the crypt as the wind howls in rage above them. Greenish light? Each of you wonder a moment.

"Don't think I saw any green light coming from those eyes did you?" Karolus asks the others.

[sblock=Note] That is correct everyone remembers seeing a rainbow of lights red, orange, yellow, blue, indigo, and violet come from the hypnotizing eyes. But no green. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Now, that's odd..." Tac says, glancing about the room for the light source with a sinking feeling in the pit of his stomach and his head still swimming, making focusing on anything problematic at best.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Light source in this room is the green lantern in the northern alcove. The light reflects of the doomed roof and bathes the entire room in a greenish hue. There are 4 other lanterns hanging about the room and one in the PC's possession. [/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 14, 2011)

"I think the lanterns are a pattern. I don't know why the green one just lit up though... And we appear to need another one,"  Karolus says


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] This is to make sure everyone is up to speed as it has been awhile since we started this. 

- You entered this room by coming down a long flight of steps. 
- A green light lit your way and you found it was do to a lantern in this room. The lantern was one of 5 others already hanging from long chains in the room (orange, yellow, green, indigo, violet). Arranged like the colors of the rainbow.
- The group found a blue lantern and are missing the red one.
- The light from the green lantern reflects of the doomed ceiling in the center of the room to cast the light further than normal.
- The face's eyes lit up in a rainbow pattern of light but there was no green.
- The only other apparent way out is the tunnel that you almost died in.
- The sarcophagus in the center of the room is trapped but know one has really taken a good look at it.
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 14, 2011)

"I have an..." Karolus goes to the yellow alcove and lights the lantern there.









*OOC:*


Did the rainbow stop already? If not, I think the yellow in it will disappear


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] What do you use as your light source. There is nothing in it to light.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] What do you use as your light source. There is nothing in it to light.[/sblock]




"Worth a shot, at least. Now, do we think it's light, or fire this might key off?" Not waiting for a response, Tac puts his lit sunrod in the lamp and moves back to the deadly corridor to see what the rainbow pattern seems to be doing.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anyone got any oil?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

The sunrod fits inside the long lantern with little trouble(a torch could also). The group moves back to the alcove where the wind still howls,(been only two-three minutes) and notices that one of the rainbow lights has stop issuing forth from the tunnel(which ever light that matches the lantern you put the sunrod in).

Your idea could stop all the lights save for one problem. You have all the lanterns but the red one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Very good. The missing red lantern has to be here somewhere. Anyone has an idea where we should search first?"

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I think we've already given the room a decent once over. I'm afraid the only place we haven't looked is the trapped sarcophogus..."









*OOC:*


At least, I think we've already searched the rest of the room. If we haven't, I'd start there. Otherwise, Tac has a +9 in Disable Device. Not sure if you want me to roll that, HM, or if you want to roll in secret.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Tac gives the sarcophagus another good once over to be sure of this trap and notices something new.

The arrow like dais it sits on (and currently pointing at the orange alcove) rotates clockwise. It is on some type of pivot and by the scuff marks on the floor it could be moved easily.


----------



## jkason (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Huh," Tac says, stooping down to point to the scuff marks on the floor. "Maybe we don't have to open this. It looks like the arrow here can turn. Maybe pointing it in another direction will open something up for us. Someone want to lend me a shoulder?" the engineer says, moving into place to try shifting the sarcophogus.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 15, 2011)

"The empty alcove seems the first option, I guess," Karolus suggests as he sets his back against the sarcophagus.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Karolus and I can hold a shield between us to provide you with a more stable platform. Obad-Hai guide your eyes and hands."

[sblock=OOC]

Guidance on Tac.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

The group moves the arrow clockwise across the floor till it points at the yellow lantern alcove and stops with an audible click.

They look about and then hear the sound of stone scraping stone as a large round tube advances up from the floor inside the alcove. When it reaches a little over eight feet it stops and turns revealing a hollowed out area that looks like it could hold one person inside.

Inside the hollowed area of the tube are two glyphs carved out of some strange glossy black stone. Each at about chest height and two feet apart.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not looking at the glyphs until the rogue checked them to be not symbol-of / trap spells!
(I should have never played ToH )


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2011)

*Tac Abor*

Tac approaches the new alcove cautiously, trying to distinguish the language of the glyphs. 









*OOC:*


Tac speaks Dwarven, Elven, and Draconic. 

I'll go ahead and say he's checking for traps, but not to meta-game, but the chances of Tac actually being able to tell if these are magical traps are pretty small. Symbol-of spells start at 5th level. The DC to see a magical trap is 25+spell level, and Tac only has a +8 to find traps, which means he can only find magical traps on a natural 20 at this level.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Tac finds no traps in or around the strange stone tube. The glyphs seem to be set to be pressed inward.

OOC: The tube can only hold one medium person. Or two small etc.


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I can't find any traps, but then again I didn't find that monstrosity in the tunnel in the ceiling, either," Tac says, biting his lip.

"If I had to guess, I'd say the glyphs are probably 'up' and 'down,' though no way to know that, and it looks like only one of us can go at a time. So I guess we need to decide: take a ride, or keep turning the sarcophogus and see what else turns up?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Turning around first. When nothing else happens, we have to decide who goes."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

The arrow will not move further. Inspection of the floor shows marks that it should move all the way around. The marks are faint but when the group figures out where to look it becomes easily noticeable.

And yet no matter how hard the all try it will not move.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"It is stuck. Perhaps there is a trap up there. Tac, will you go? You can find traps and are stealthier than me in my armor."

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Well, I did sign on to look for this sort of thing," he admits, though it's clear his nonchalance is a show. "I'd venture a guess that we need to clear whatever this is before the arrow will move further. So ... dexter or sinister?" he muses, trying to choose between the right and left glyphs. Finally, he takes a deep breath, says "If this thing comes back up empty, I expect a rescue party," then enters the tube, pressing the right hand glyph.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

The stone tube turns away from the room and then starts to descend into darkness.

[sblock=Tac] Tac is in the stone tube as it goes down and total darkness engulfs him. The tube stops after less than a minute and the rogue feels around and finds nothing in front of him as if he had descended into another room. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 18, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac activates another sunrod in the darkness, looking around to see where he's wound up.









*OOC:*


Perception +7. If there's nothing of immediate threat, Tac will try pressing the other glyph to see if it takes him back up to the surface and report to the others what he could see.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=Tac] The tube doesn't spin anymore but stops after a quick trip down to a small room.

```
[COLOR=Orange][I]The walls here are covered in bas-relief images similar to the slender figure
upon the sarcophagus lid in the chamber above. Nearly a dozen 
androgynous, hairless humanoids stand in poses of deference, almost as if 
they are paying homage to the viewer. Many extend their hands in adoration, 
their faces awash in adulation. Several of the statues lack hands, arms, 
heads, or anything else easily hacked off by long-absent tomb robbers.

About fifteen feet south, a dark passage extends from an elaborately carved 
arch. Only a little of this hallway is visible, however, as a large stone block 
obscures most of the passage.[/I][/COLOR]
```
OOC: Added map.
After pressing the glyph on the left the tube starts to make it;s ascent back to the large chamber.[/sblock]

While Tac takes a ride down the tube the group waits anxiously. Dorian notices that the sarcophagus could be moved once more now that the tube is gone. But he declines to move it just yet. After only a couple minutes the tube returns with Tac still intact.

OOC: If Tac tells the other players what he saw then they should read the sblock.


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


I'll put an IC version of it, but yeah, everyone feel free to read Tac's sblock above







Tac breathes a sigh of relief as he makes it back to the surface. 

"Thankfully, the glyphs seem to be what I hoped, and the tube's some kind of lift. There's another room below, and a corridor beyond it, though there's a stone of some sort blocking me from seeing much. I didn't want to stray too far without coming back up. 

"So, shall we go exploring? We'd have to go one at a time, but I think there's enough room below for us all to wait, and I can start checking the holding area while the rest of you are in transit."'


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"There are no runes at the outside, right? So how do we move it with no one inside? Pressing a glyph and quickly jump out?"

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Since Tac has ridden the tube down he believes that will work at the point where it turns to face away before descending. It would be easy to step out and let the tube descend on it's own.


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


That was my thought, yes: ride down, hit the 'up' button, then step out before it rises.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I was referring to sending it down by itself and then being able to turn the arrow sarcophagus clockwise once more. The device will not turn while the tube is up. But yes once a person is down in the lower room he could send the tube back up to the others so they could come down no problem.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's do it! Dorian will go second, after Tac.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

"I think someone should remain up here. In case the arrow should move they will be able to put it back." Karissa says.

"I agree." the young inquisitor intones. "We shall watch your backs once more."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

OOC: Tac heading down??


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Tac heading down??












*OOC:*


Sorry, thought I'd said that was the plan. My bad. Yes, Tac heads down, then waits for whomever's following.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


This would be me, Darion goes second.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Tac reenters the tube and again rides down to the lower level. Yet unlike the trip before when the tube stops he is no longer looking out at an empty room.

Standing before the tube shaft as if waiting on the rogue is a gnome.

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] please describe what Tac sees and RP away.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

A gnome of average height (for a gnome at least) stands fixated at the spot where the stone tube was moments ago.  His bright blue eyes shinning seem to be the only glowing radiance about him.  The rest of his robe is covered in dirt and mud, as though he crawled though a very tight place to get here.  However, he does not seem to notice these facts.


What he does notice, however, was that someone finally appeared though that stone tube.  As soon as he spots the human, he starts speaking.  

"Excellent my good man! I thought I heard something when I was crawling in that crawl space.  I hope you are just the man to help us!  Well, not me, as I am currently alright, although I was a little worried when that tube was not here. Thomas was hurt badly, and Korr is also stuck.  Thankfully,  suggested I go investigate and look for help.  I hope there are more of you?  Well, not specifically of you, although that would be quite a feat.  I have heard powerful masters of magic are able to duplicate themselves.  Could you happen to be one of those masters of magic?  If so, I ask that you can help Thomas out?"

The gnome's bright blue eyes stare hopefully up into Tac's.  His green hair has a small kitten sitting in it, who yawns non-chanantly, ignoring the gnome's request.


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac starts and reaches for his rapier when the gnome begins speaking. As it becomes apparent he's no threat, the young engineer relaxes, but then just finds himself gaping as the small man goes on at length. There's a lengthy silence after he finishes, as Tac raises his eyebrows, mouth half-open, trying to make sure he's done. Finally, Tac smiles nervously, stepping out of the tube to extend his hand. 

"My name is Tac. Tac Abor. While I've found good math and proper leverage can work wonders on their own, I'm afraid that's as far as I go in the magic department," he says. He jumps a second, then. "However, my companion Dorian is a cleric, and might have the blessings to help your friend." Tac steps into the tube to press the rune to send it up for Dorian, then steps back out before the tube closes.

"He should be coming down shortly. In the meantime, where, exactly, are your friends? They're not on the other side of this, are they?"  The engineer's brow furrows as he moves to study the stone blocking the entryway, looking for any ways to dislodge or shift it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

The gnome grasps Tac's hand and shakes it vigorously.  "An honor to meet you, Tac Abor.  I am known as Glimnock.  And I am afraid you are correct.  They are just past this stone barrier.  You mentioned leverage; Are you by chance an engineer?  Do you happen to have your equipment on you?  I can fit in the crawl space up top if we need to move this block."  Glimnock points to the small opening.

Glmnock then bows low and says "I wish to be of help to you, as you and Dorian are helping but strangers.  How can I assist you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

As the gnome and engineer inspect the block the stone tube comes down once more bring Dorian into the room. He then sends it back up for Karlous.

The stone block must have come from the ceiling as the hole directly above it is obvious. A standard old crush whoever walks by trap. There is a little room at the top to squeeze through and reach the hallway on the other side but no other way around the stone.

From the other side of the block comes some grumbling which must be Korr who is wondering what is going on.

[sblock=OOC] @Terrible Swift Sword your character is present and on the other side of the block. Please RP along if you wish. 

Know(engineering) Block can be toppled over (from other side) with combined STR score of 30. [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 25, 2011)

After several attempts of trying to scale the blockage Korr sits down with his back pressed against the huge rock. After sitting for a few moments korr removes his whetstone from and pack runs it up and down his greatsword, the distraction helps him focus is mind from the situation that he currently finds himself in. After what seems a decade of waiting, he hears voices on the otherside of the blockage.

"By Kord! Glimnock? Have you found us help to remove this blockage from our path? Thomas is getting worse by the minute and I'm not sure how much longer he'll last." Korr gathers his sword and stores the whetstone back in his pack. Not waiting for a reply he moves over to Thomas to check on him and give him a few sips of water from his waterskin. "I believe Glimnock has come through for us and we will yet again see daylight friend. And I promise you that when you are better rested and ready, we'll return to this damned dungeon and rip from her every bit of treasure we desire."


----------



## jkason (Mar 25, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Afraid I don't have the kind of excavation equipment that would make a job like this easy," Tac admits. "Without a full crew, it's just not practical. But from the look of it ... yes. The ceiling's just low enough on the other side that we can't do it from this side, but the higher vault on this side should mean, if we can get enough muscle behind it, we can topple the block to open up an easier pathway. We just have to do it from over there." Tac points at the stone, clearly indicating it's opposite side. 

As the tube comes down, Tac turns. "And here's a little more muscle now. Darion, this is Glimnock. Seems we weren't the first set of folks gone exploring down here. His friends are trapped on the other side. At least one needs some healing from what I gather. We can squeeze through up there--" he points--"and I'm reasonably sure with all our backs behind it we can open this back up and get them out."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Nice to meet you, Glim. Sorry, no time for pleasantries.
That sounds like a good plan, Tac. And I have maybe just the right magic to help us topple this thing."

[sblock=OOC]
Would it be helpful if Dorian enlarges before the strength check? Longer arms = better leverage and more mass?

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] And more STR. Just don't do it on this side LOL. What it calls for is people with a combined STR total of 30 to topple the block. So Korr with his 18 needs someone with a STR of 12 to help him. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] And more STR. Just don't do it on this side LOL. What it calls for is people with a combined STR total of 30 to topple the block. So Korr with his 18 needs someone with a STR of 12 to help him. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Looks like his normal STR of 16 will be then enough in this case.  [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 26, 2011)

Korr moves back to the block when he heard the new voice. "A cleric? That is good news." Korr turns to Thomas. "We have a cleric just on the oterside of te blockage Thomas. Hang on for a few more minutes." Korr climbs the blockage just enough to be heard easily through the space. "I can almost move the block myself. I just need someone with a little more strength then my gnome friend." As Korr finishes he loses his grip and falls back to the floor.


----------



## rb780nm (Mar 27, 2011)

Karolus waits for Dorain to go and then follows him down when the tube descends.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dorian is already down. And he will move to the other side to help. Sorry if this wasn't clear.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Yes! A cleric by the name of Dorain will be helping us!" Glimnock chimes in, hoping that Korr can hear him.  


With a look of concern on his face, Glimnock looks to the other two "Unfortunately, while I am able to climb into the crawl space, I cannot do anything about getting up TO the crawlspace.   We used Thomas' rope to climb up to there, and poor Korr had to life me onto his shoulders so I can climb this way.  I felt sorry for doing so.  I hope that either of you have some sort of gear that can assist us climbing up to the top?"

Knowing that he cannot do much, he simply lights up the room by igniting his hair with a light spell.  The odd clash of green and yellow light seems that his hair is on fire.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM, can you give us a status for the current situation?
Dorian wants to be down, sent the 'elevator' back up, has been introduced to the gnome, moves to the other side of the rubble, uses channel positive energy as needed to at least stabilize and then help Str 18 guy to move the big object.


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I don't have a rope, but I think Darion may be all we'll need to push the rock out of the way, so I can boost him up, then you and I can stand back. I've seen folks pinned under rocks on site before; it's not something I care to experience."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorian scrambles up the eight foot block with a little help and then manages to scramble through the small hole to the other side.

Karlous arrives moments later and asks what s going on. When warned the block is going to fall he steps back as far as possible.

On the other side Dorian first checks Timothy. He seems to be alright physically (HP: max) although he can't move. (DEX: 0) Dorian seeing no help but to get him out moves over to where Korr is and looks at the block.

The two warriors put there backs into it and soon the block comes tumbling forward. As it hits it kicks up a great amount of dust. Once settled everyone can see that there is now a five foot high, five foot wide opening. Plenty of space to get Thomas up and out an to someone that can help him.

[sblock=OOC] No monsters on this level just a hallway leading to a room. Although the trap that got Thomas, stopped him from picking the lock on some weird closet like door. 

Do you wish to continue down here a moment before returning to the top or go and come back?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"What happened to him? He has no normal wounds. I only saw his condition before caused by poison or disease.

We should bring him out of here before we continue!"

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 29, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> *Dorian Greenleaf*
> 
> "What happened to him? He has no normal wounds. I only saw his condition before caused by poison or disease.
> 
> We should bring him out of here before we continue!"




"If you haven't the magics to restore him, then he definitely needs to get to someone who does," Tac agrees. 









*OOC:*


Was the plan to use 'take tommas for healing' as the reason the abandoned PCs leave? I'm working on that assumption, planning to return down here once we've established the remaining party


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2011)

"He was poisoned by a trap I think. One minute he was trying to open this door then he was on the ground. The door may have been trapped as well as the archway." Korr explains all this while pushing the massive block out of the archway with Dorian's help. "Thank you for your assistance. I heard you were a cleric. Which of the Gods answers your prayers?" He asks as he looks over Dorian.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian points at his holy symbol, that mostly look like a treant's face.
"The Old Shalm. And yes, I'm a cleric not a druid. I like to wear metal armor and don't run around speaking with animals. Not always, at least."

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 29, 2011)

Korr lets out a laugh, which he wonders if it was appropriate considering their current situation. "Thank Obad-Hai for your service. Without you Thomas may die in this decrepit place." Korr says while extending his arm in a gesture of friendship as a smile can be seen behind the pronounced tusks curving from behind his bottom lip. "Some think all I do is talk to wildlife, simply because I am a ranger. So I know how you feel."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian grabs the half-orcs wrist for a strong handshake.
"Dorin Greenleaf. A ranger? I never saw you at the Lodge. Are you new here?"

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Mar 31, 2011)

"You've never seen me at the Lodge because I am not from these parts. I happened upon Glimnock and Thomas on the trail close to where we now are." Korr looks at Thomas and with a sigh back to Dorian. "I never thought this would've happened to Thomas but you just never know what hand the Gods deal you until the cards are being played.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"We should join forces, but first let's get your comrade out of here. By the way, have you lot stumbled upon a lantern?"

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 1, 2011)

"A Lantern?  One of those things to carry a flame in?  Cant say I have.  Dont really need one as it is."  Glimnock speaks up, pointing to his head, which still glows with a bright light

"As of getting Thomas out of here, I agree.  Do you have anyone who can assist in carrying him back?  i doubt I can help much, but If there is something I can let me know!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Oh, we don't look for a light. We need a specific red one to pass another trap."

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 1, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



jackslate45 said:


> "As of getting Thomas out of here, I agree.  Do you have anyone who can assist in carrying him back?  i doubt I can help much, but If there is something I can let me know!"




Tac nods. "There are more of us above. I think they'll be more than glad to help your friend back to town, and we can continue vetting this place, leave them markings to find us again in case we get too far."


----------



## Caim (Apr 2, 2011)

With the block moved from the path Korr moves to Thomas and gets his things ready for the move. "Thomas we are getting you out of here. Once we've explored this place we'll come check on you."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Glimnock observes quietly, which was odd for him.  Having seen him both get hurt, and slip slowly in unconsciousness, was not an easy thing to see.  Unable to do anything, he was thankful that Korr came up with the idea to find help.  

However, finally, as it seems that Thomas is getting the aid he needs, he seems to smile brightly and says "Thank you thank you thank you.  There are not enough words of gratitude and thanks for every language that I know the explain my happiness. "


----------



## Caim (Apr 4, 2011)

Korr watchs Glimnock extend his appreciations to the members that will take Thomas back. "As my small friend has already said many times now thank you for your help." Korr passes Thomas off to the members that will take him back to the lodge.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, busy weekend.

Soon Thomas is off to the Bronzewood Lodge for help. The witch and inquisitor taking it upon themselves to take him.

The rest of the group now consisting of Dorian (male human cleric), Karlous (male human fighter), Tac (male human rogue), Glimnock (male gnome sorcerer), and Korr (male half-orc ranger), return to the room where Thomas was hurt and await Tac to open the locked door.

Since the trap was sprung it only takes the rogue a few minutes (take 20?) to get the lock undone. Inside the group does indeed find it to be like a closet. Along with a few hanging stone carving tools are two magical wands, a set of magical goggles, and an armor dummy wears a suit of fine magical chainmail.

Thinking there may be something beyond this room Tac activates a catch. The switch operates a secret door (really moves the wall) that reveals a long hallway beyond. 



> _Curious carvings that seem to represent a stirring tempest cover the walls of this ten-foot-wide passage. At ten-foot intervals, small alcoves flank the passage, and each alcove contains an androgynous humanoid figure with cupped hands. The figures stand roughly seven feet tall. A faint wind seems to play within the passage, but it's difficult to tell where it's coming from._



[sblock=OOC] There all tidied up and back on track. The figures are made of stone, btw.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 5, 2011)

Korr moves closure to the front of the group will checking the the armor that sits on the stand. "Anyone know what enchantment this armor holds if any?" he them looks down the hall. "Tac will you be first scout?"

[sblock=OOC]
I know you said it was magical but we wouldn't know unless someone detected magic on it.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we want to pause to try to identify the items? If not, then Tac's fine with going first as long as there's gnome hair to light the way.  Do you want me to make the Perception checks, HM, or do you want to do them so they stay secret?


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

"Neko!  Look what we have here!" _meow_ "Suspicious looking items of value?" _moewww_ "Come now Neko, that is not what you should be doing!  _Reveal Your Secrets to me!"

_As soon as Glimnock says that last sentence, his eyes glow in in a blue light, and he starts concentrating hard on the items "I see, yes, they do have something unique to them.  But what?  Is that a black aura?  could be necromancy, or just the multi colored light that is going on here.  Hm..."

Glimnock contiues to look ever so intensely at the items, hoping he can figure out what they are.  The cat, however, yawns widly and tried to fall asleep, sitting on top of Glimnocks alight head.  It looks clearly bored.  

[sblock=Detect Magic]
There is the detect magic!

4 Spellcraft checks then?

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian tries to identifies the items, too.
"Wisdom of Obad-Hai! Reveal thy secrets!
... they are magical..."

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Wow looks like identify maybe needed round here LOL. Did anyone notice that it allows for checking more than one item in PF? 

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] please roll your perception check from where your character is standing looking down the hall.[/sblock]

One of the wands is readily identifiable by Glimnock. It is a wand of shatter (7charges) with the auran word _"Hevizz"_ as it's command word.

The second wand shows the drawing of a strange faceless being on it in an abstract design. The being seems to be standing at attention as if ready to _serve_.


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Roll below. Note that it's an additional +1 if it's vs. traps


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

The passage way is clear of anything dangerous and Tac also notices that three of the statues hold tiny building replicas in their cupped hands.

[sblock=OOC] Marching order/light source if you all continue to the room at the end of the hallway.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 6, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


Tac lit up a sunrod when he first came down, and Glimnock has a light spell active in his hair, so I think we should be set on light.

I believe Tac just took on the forward scout position. Does 'The passage way is clear of anything dangerous' mean I don't need to make further Perception checks until we read the end?







"Now will you look at this?" Tac says, his attention drawn to the first statue with a model. He looks closely at it. "Do you suppose we could extrapolate a map from these?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

"That would be mighty useful.  Im not certain we know where to go after this! " Glimnock speaks.  

OCC: Glowing head still, and will keep casting it as needed.  Position would prefer the middle

For magic items, we can detect magic once per day for a new try at learning what the item is.  Glimnock automatically gets Identify at level 3 as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dorian will walk at the front with the fighter, but behind the trapspringer/scout.
Is it a wand of Unseen Servant?


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2011)

OCC: Glimnock does Have UMD, so if we _really_ need something ID'd he can try winging it.  Works better one wands and equipment than armor though.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Correct WD now all you need is the command word. [/sblock]

The group starts down the hallway and as they pass the statues holding the small building replica's they notice that each isn't a part of the statue. The three buildings are - a grand palace, a slim spire with eight connected smaller towers of different height, and what looks like a grand stadium. <Appraisal checks please>

Karlous leads and as he gets to near the end of the hallway he looks back and says to everyone, "Is it getting really cold in here, or is it just me?" he asks. To prove his point everyone can see the steam of his breath as he talks.


----------



## Caim (Apr 9, 2011)

Korr looks over the chainmail. "Anyone know the properties of this armor?" he says as he points to the still hanging suit of armor.

[sblock=OOC] Jeez the first 20 I've rolled with this garbage dice roller and its an untrained Appraise check...[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 11, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Afraid I don't know much about armor, myself," Tac says. 

((roll to follow))


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2011)

"It's magics are very finally woven, very fine indeed.  I am thinking that a good nights rest, and Ill be able to crack the mystery behind it no problem!" Glimnock assures the rest of the party.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well that nat 20 let's you know that the armor will probably fetch you over 500gp if sold. (i.e. value = 1,000gp +) 

Everyone ready to move on?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Well that nat 20 let's you know that the armor will probably fetch you over 500gp if sold. (i.e. value = 1,000gp +)
> 
> Everyone ready to move on?[/sblock]











*OOC:*


Darion is ready.


----------



## Caim (Apr 13, 2011)

Korr smiles at the armor and places it in his backpack. "This will fetch us a fair price."

[sblock=OOC] I am ready to move on.[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 13, 2011)

"Good, something to make the effort worthwhile," Karolus says as he makes ready to move on.


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


ready


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

"Imagine what else we can find here!  A fine price?  We could find a fine kings fortune!" Glimnock smiles with a little too much excitement in his eyes.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Tac's appraisal of the statuettes proves that they two will make this trip worthwhile. He shivers at the coldness of this new area as he puts the carvings in his pack carefully. He watches in wonder as his breath comes out in puffs of steam as if it were a cold winter night.

The others follow as Tac keeps an eye out for danger. Karlous is to his right and Dorian close behind. The two new members bring up the rear and the light from the gnomes hair shows that the tunnels branch left and right.

[sblock=OOC] I hate to ask left or right (and wait a week) but I thought you could check out both corners and maybe at once if you wish. Just let me know who is going where. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I say left. No real preference, but I want the game to keep going.


----------



## Caim (Apr 14, 2011)

Korr looks both ways before deciding to go right.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Following Korr was Glimnock's natural reaction.  He took about 5 steps before noticing that no one else was following.  "I say we go right, but it up to the point man.  Is that even a word, point man?"


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac shrugs and smiles. "Why don't a few of us look 'round each corner, see what looks promising?" Tac says. "I've got a sunrod, so I'll go left while our new friend's hair can do the trick on the right."

[sblock]copied in my sketch of Tac from the RG thread in case you wanted to use it for maps. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

"That works for me!" Glimnock chimes in briefly.  The cat meows  at the constant chattering in the room, and tried to fall back asleep.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Karolus stays near the center ready to go whatever way he is needed. 

Korr and Glimnock notice a square room of to one side and the corridor continues off to turn back to the left. The area seems more cool here than cold.

Dorian and Tac also notice a room off to to one side and the corridor continues off to turn back to the right. The floor is layered with what looks like a dull brown carpet of dirt. It's irregular shape and odd lumps give them pause, added to the extreme cold here Dorian puts it all together.

"Get back it's brown mold! You get to close and you could freeze to death!" he says stepping away.


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac backs away quickly but carefully.  "Is that sort of thing mobile?" he whispers with concern.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 17, 2011)

Karolus heads towards the disturbance, drawing his sword as he does. "Is this something we can fight, friend?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"It is not a real creature, but a typical dungeon hazard. The mold 'eats' heat, so fire would only feed it. One can quickly starve it to death with cold."
Dorian explains. Then he looks at the gnome, hoping he knows some arcane cold spell.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2011)

"Cold spell?  cold spell.  Hm...I would say I do not know such a spell.  I can start working on trying to perfect one though!  I have an idea of one i can use as well!" Glimnock says brightly.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

As a group everyone moves around to the east side of the center pillar and into the eastern room.



> _This wide chamber must once have been the living quarters of an important figure. A large stone slab that suggests the shape of a bed rests against the east wall, under a huge bas-relief of a robust, long-nosed bald humanoid figure with outstretched hands. The figure wears a lovingly sculpted wind-tossed robe that gives him the appearance of a triumphant god. A glyph that looks like a stylized arrow marks an amulet worn around the figure’s neck. Wardrobes and dressers seemingly carved from the stone walls look to have been ransacked a long time ago._




After a search of the room it comes up empty of valuables.

Around the corner is a partly open door checking inside reveals...



> _
> This austere toilet has not been used in centuries._




[sblock=OOC] 
To keep things flowing that is everything on this level. You can either try and brave the brown mold or head back out and return after lvling up. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


In which direction points the arrow mark on the figures neck? Dorian will look in that direction for a secret door or something.


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*









*OOC:*


Is the amulet a real amulet, or just part of the statue?







Tac shrugs. "Looks like we won't be finding a lantern down here, at least until we can deal with the mold. But the dais upstairs may still turn further; if there are other rooms like these, we may find it there. What say we retire back to the central chamber and see what we can see?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

OOC: Part of the statue.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

"Good idea, Tac. Lead the way!" Darion confirms.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glimmnock follows Tac, and looks around the chamber as they pass "Look neko!  Imagine who lived here!" _meow_ "Your no fun..."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

The group makes their way back to the main chamber one at a time. When everyone is ready the four larger men turn the sarcophagus while the gnome watches the floor in the green alcove.

With an audible click the sarcophagus stops to point directly at the hanging lantern. Then a tube starts to rise...

... it only gets a few feet before it stops and the ground starts to vibrate. In seconds the vibrations become rumbling and the tube starts to jerk downward. Something "let's go" and the whole tube tumbles out of sight downward to crash on the floor below. Dust shots up out of the newly formed hole as the group looks on in wonder.


----------



## Caim (Apr 21, 2011)

Korr lets a chickle out after watching the platform fall. "I'm not quite sure, but I don't think that wasn't supposed to happen." Korr looks back to the group with a slightly puzzled look on his face. "I guess we'll have to climb down."


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac nods. 

"Honestly, I'd rather shimmy down a rope than be stuck alone inside another of those tubes," the young engineer admits.

"Glimmnock, how far can you create your light magic? It might be worth seeing what we can of what's down there before we go climbing."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

"Quite a bit far down.  As long as I have something that I can cast the light upon, I can light it up!"


OCC: 110 feet in normal speak


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

OOC: Perception checks if you go to the hole to check things out.


----------



## Caim (Apr 22, 2011)

Korr still standing at the edge of hole with his had shielding his eyes from the light. "I will try and spot anything that may block our path down."


----------



## jkason (Apr 22, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Once the gnome has added light to the downward tunnel, Tac adds his own keen eyes to examining the way down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian joins the others looking down the shaft.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glimnock looks down the long tunnel, hoping to find a bottom


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

The group moves towards the new hole. Glimnock sends his magical light down the shaft. It reaches the bottom some sixty plus feet down. Everyone can see the broken tube lying at the bottom broken from it's fall. 

[sblock=Perception DC 10]
You see a great deal of bugs crawling down on the floor below. The cover large areas of the floor and part of the old stone tube. 
[sblock=Perception DC 15]
You notice something about the size of a dog and with eight long legs. It crawls into view for only a brief second but you are sure that it looked up the shaft - and it had only one large eye.
[sblock=Perception DC 20]
You hear the faint sounds of insects. It sounds almost like there may be a large nest of them somewhere below.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 27, 2011)

Korr looks to the rest of the group. "Did anyone else see a dog like creature with only one eye?" He then turns his attention back to the hold and the bottom which can now be easily seen in the normal spectrum of light.


----------



## rb780nm (Apr 27, 2011)

Karolus looks down into the pit. "Yeah, there's something sizable moving down there. Damned if I know what it was though," the fighter answers.









*OOC:*


 Sorry about double roll - the top one's the first, right?


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac stands and backs away from the shaft a bit. 

"Yes, I'm sure I saw it, and I rather think it saw us," he says, clearly disturbed by the thought. "Perhaps we should see if we can't move the sarcophagus to cover this hole for now and let creepy crawlies ... crawl. Down there. Away from us."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

"Dog?  There is a doggie down there?  What would a dog be doing in here?  Maybe looking for food perhaps..."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] First roll is at the bottom. They go bottom up.

Know Engineering DC 0 - there is no way to plug the hole again. The tube that did so is in ruin. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> First roll is at the bottom. They go bottom up.












*OOC:*


Does this reference an earlier post I'm missing? I only see one roll listed?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"What creepy crawlers? I cannot discern anything!
The dog, was it cyclops like or did he lost any eye?"
Dorian wonders what the others are talking about.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Apr 29, 2011)

"Well it looked more like a dog with one eye instead of a dog with a missing eye." Korr replies simply as looks back at Dorian. "Know what it could be priest of the wilds?"

"It looked like a dog Glim but I'm sure its nothing of the sort.


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Know Engineering DC 0 - there is no way to plug the hole again. The tube that did so is in ruin.




Does this mean the sarcophagus won't move any further? (sorry for the delay. I thought I'd responded).


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


could I roll know nature for this? Magical Beasts are know arcane and vermin know dungeoneering, right? Dorian has no ranks in either.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Well it looked more like a dog with one eye instead of a dog with a missing eye." Korr replies simply as looks back at Dorian. "Know what it could be priest of the wilds?"




Actually it was the "size" of a dog.



jkason said:


> Does this mean the sarcophagus won't move any further? (sorry for the delay. I thought I'd responded).




Nobody tried to re-move the sarcophagus after the accident. You may head back and try it if you think that is what your character would do.



			
				Waling Dad said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> could I roll know nature for this? Magical Beasts are know arcane and  vermin know dungeoneering, right? Dorian has no ranks in either.




Magical beasts are arcana but it is not one.

No way to ID it without seeing it I think. And it would be an dungeonerring check which you could make up to DC 10.[/sblock]

The group keeps watch on the floor down the long shaft but the light seems to have scared off whatever it was that was thinking of climbing up the hole.

[sblock=OOC] Ok I will advance the thread tomorrow night just need to know if you.

A) forget the shaft and try the sarcophagus again. 

or 

B) wait till it looks clear (which it will - the light seems to be scaring of the creepy crawlies) and climb down. - this option comes with the questions how do you get down and who goes first?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 3, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac puzzles over what he saw below as he moves back toward the sarcophogus. He gives it a slight shove to test whether it's locked into place or not, but for now holds off sealing the hole.









*OOC:*


ETA: heh. So much for Tac's training in Dungeoneering.   For now, Tac just wants to know if the sarcophagus seems like it'll move. He's not going to seal off the chamber unless the others decide to, as well.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

OCC: The sarcophagus will move but again the tube that plugs the hole is no longer able to do so.


----------



## jkason (May 4, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Looks like we can keep trying the other alcoves if we aren't keen on one-eyed things we don't know," Tac says, noting that the sarcophagus isn't blocked. "Otherwise, we'll need something to tie off rope to if we want to go down there." He glances about to see where the closest stable point is that might hold a rope.


----------



## Caim (May 5, 2011)

Korr looks down the hole and back to the group. "I have some rope we can use to climb down with and the sarcophagus can hold the rope. Also I will volunteer myself as first scout." Korr begins pulling the rope off his backpack.

[sblock=OOC] Just let me know what I need to roll for tie knot. I usually go with Survival unless your a Sailor as your Profession. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2011)

Glimnock is waiting with baited breath on which way they need to go, refreshing the light spell as needed.


----------



## rb780nm (May 9, 2011)

"I think I could use some more teeth for my collection," Karolus says. "I vote we head down and see if there's anything of value down there."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian searches his backpack for ropes, but isn't volunteering for going first. He has a bad feeling about the unknown creatures.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] WD I have rope ready and volunteered to go first. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> [sblock=OOC] WD I have rope ready and volunteered to go first. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Yes, I know. But the sarcophagus  has some distance to the hole and I wanted to emphasis that Dorian thinks this is a bad idea.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well looks like we are at an impasses so I will push things along  DM style.[/sblock]

The group starts to look around for a way to secure the rope they have for they dangerous climb down. The only real place is the chain that dangles from the ceiling. 
_
*scuttle*  *scuttle*
_
Then everyone around the hole starts to hear it. The sound of an angry swarm of insects moving towards them. A quick gaze down the hole confirms the groups fears. Not only are there a large number of tiny beetles crawling up the sides of the hole but the creature with sharp legs and a single eye is following them up.

"What's up?" Tac asks from over by the sarcophagus.

OCC: Roll INIT


----------



## Caim (May 12, 2011)

Korr looks at the incoming swarm and tries to recall what it is that they now face.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian's hand wanders too his weapon as he watches the approaching insectile flood...

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac looks on worriedly from his spot near the sarcophogus. "Um ... guys?"









*OOC:*


I figure Tac can't know what's coming up unless someone tells him. If they do, however, he'll try his best to get the sarcophagus turned to try to either block the bugs or at least try to squish some of 'em.


----------



## rb780nm (May 12, 2011)

"Tac, there's something climbing up from the hole..." Karolus calls as he prepares to fight the large creature.









*OOC:*


Init = 1d20+2 = 12


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

Glimnock gives a little squeak of fear as the creatures start crawling up the sides. "Ew... Bugs!"


----------



## Caim (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I may have limited or no posting for the next 4-5 days, goin on a very needed/deserved vacation. I'm sure where I'm going has internet but not 100%. I'll look for connection areas while I'm there. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2011)

[sblock=OCC] Here I find out we are waiting on me but all the bugs are doing this round is climbing. So I was waiting on you - opps.

Round 1 - i.e. Prep round

INIT Order-
Dorian
Glimnock
Tac
Korr
Karlous

I need to know in your post what weapon you have in hand and if you are at the edge of the hole or have backed away and await the creatures.

Sorry for the delay - my fault totally.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 14, 2011)

Korr steps away from the hole and readies his greatsword.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Dorian stand back preparing the rope, so his first actions will be readying shield and weapon.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Glimnock will step back a few feet, muttering something about the rainbow to himself.

OCC: Once enough enemy creatures are in range, Color Spray.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



rb780nm said:


> "Tac, there's something climbing up from the hole..." Karolus calls as he prepares to fight the large creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






jackslate45 said:


> Glimnock gives a little squeak of fear as the creatures start crawling up the sides. "Ew... Bugs!"




"Aw, hells. Bugs are ... I don't even think I have any fire," the engineer flusters. He puts his back into the sarcophagus, calling to whomever's close enough, "We can block 'em off if we can just ... nngh ... get this turned."









*OOC:*


Tac's at the sarcophagus still, obviously. No weapon in hand since he's trying to get the opening closed.

Swarms. Yuck.


----------



## Caim (May 17, 2011)

Korr looks back at Tac and asks, "What if we were to drop it dwon the hole? It should knock the swarms off the walls including the big one." Korr looks back to the hole. "But do we have time before they reach the top?"


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> Korr looks back at Tac and asks, "What if we were to drop it dwon the hole? It should knock the swarms off the walls including the big one." Korr looks back to the hole. "But do we have time before they reach the top?"












*OOC:*


As I understood it, the sarcophagus is part of a big mechanism in the room. It's attached to the floor, and the only way to move it is to turn it, closing one elevator shaft and presumably opening another, as we did moving from the room where we picked you guys up to the buggy room we've opened now. Not sure if there's time or not, but I figured it was worth a try, and the closing mechanism might squish some bugs, at least.


----------



## Caim (May 17, 2011)

Korr takes his place on the mechanism and helps Tac push, placing his greatsword to his side.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

The sarcophagus moves easily and stops with an audible click when it points at the indigo alcove. Then the familiar vibration can be heard as another tube starts to ascend into the room. This one is made of metal and has strange runes all about it. 

Two thin metal doors slide open and the tube looks like it is awaiting someone to enter.

But summoning another tube did not stop the creatures from advancing. The swarm crests the lip of the hole and advances towards the group. The creature of legs and one eye seems like it doesn't like the swarm as it stays back and away from it, but also comes up out of the hole.

OCC: Monsters double move. Players are up.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

Glimnock starts waveing his hands in a werid way.  When he speaks, it sounds more like a song than an incantations "_When all the clouds darken up the skyway,_ _There's a rainbow highway to be found_!"
OCC: 5' Step SE, and color spray forward.  according to the diagram, the color spray misses Dorain(?):


```
|x|s|s|
|x|s|s|
|_|x|D|
|_|G|_|
```
DC 15 will negates.


----------



## Caim (May 19, 2011)

Korr grabs his greatsword and loos back to the tube. "What are our actions? Fight or flight?"


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

"So, that didn't help," Tac says nervously. "Man, I hate bugs."









*OOC:*


Does the swarm provide cover to the critter behind it? If not, it looks like Tac has a clear shot. If not, I'll probably have him try something else.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

OCC: Cover is not provide by the swarm.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I'm definitely not good enough to hit a bug in a pile like that, but that big thing..."

Tac yanks his shortbow off his back and lets an arrow fly.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that probably misses, but won't assume.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] So far I have actions at:

Glimnock - cast color spray
Tac - shoot at one eyed beast

Anyone else?[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 21, 2011)

Korr looks back to the swarm and the one eyed bug getting closure. He watchs Tac fire hs arrow into the confusion and readies his greatsword.

[sblock=OOC] I will ready action for anything that comes close that is a threat. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"May Obad-Hai bless our actions so we may prevail!" Dorian intones and te smell of the forest briefly surrounds the allies.

[sblock=OOC]

move: down, down left
standard: cast bless

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

Glimnock steps up casting. A bright rainbow effect engulfs the swarm just as Karlous's greatsword comes down amongst the tiny beetles. When the rainbow light dissipates the swarm seems unaffected by it or the five feet of steel.

"Back UP! There are to many of them to really do any damage!" The warrior exclaims backing away. Glimnock barely moves a step before the swarm engulfs the little gnome. Before he can even cry out they are crawling up his legs, across his chest and into his green hair. They bite and snip at the gnome in addition to burning him with a slight acidic bile that comes from their bodies. The gnome starts to feel a slight nauseousness in the pity of his stomach.

Korr waits but the swarm seems to stop once they have started on their appetizer and does not approach the warrior or rogue by the sarcophagus.

Dorian steps away and bless the group. But the magic is not enough to improve Tac's aim. 

The cleric stands ready to fight and the one-eyed spider like creature obliges him as it scuttles over and takes a swing at the priest with one sharp barbed leg. The creature gets in a lucky blow cutting the priest across the shin.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Glimnock          13   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I];[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]distracted[/COLOR][/I]
Karlous           18  14  g.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Korr              17  13  g.sword/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
Dorian            20  [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Tac               17   9  s.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
swarm             17   9  none/none
mad slasher       15  26  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=distracted]Any living creature beginning it's turn in the same space as a swarm must make a DC 11 Fort save or be nauseated for 1 round.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 24, 2011)

Korr lets out a grunt as he moves forward to help out.









*OOC:*


 Korr will move up between both the human characters, I don't know whos who and attack the one-eyed creature with my greatsword using power attack. These rolls do get me bummed and proably get my PC killed.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Seeing the bugs completely unaffected by his companion's attacks, and watching as his only viable target engages in melee, Tac drops his bow and scrambles to the closest lantern, trying to get at any oil inside it.









*OOC:*


I'm sorry, but I really don't remember if any of the lanterns are lit, or if they have oil. Tac's trying to get something he can use to burn the swarm, though. He has tindertwigs, but just doesn't have anything to ignite with them...


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

"Oh my!  My stomach feels like...Nope just gas."

OCC: Glimnock will carefully get the heck out of there.  Withdraw!


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

OCC: Note- Swarms are not capable of making AoOs


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"May Obad-Hai let me crush my enemies beneath me!" Dorian intones growing in size as he speaks and brings his morningstar down on the insectlike creature before him.

[sblock=OOC]

swift: Enlarges himself
standard: attack (enlarged morningstar)

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (May 26, 2011)

"Allow me to assist you Dorian," Karolus calls, stepping towards the giant bug and swinging his greatsword.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

Korr and Karlous move in to help Dorian as the ogre-sized priest attacks. The three warriors surround the many legged one eyed beast and stab and bash it till it flees quickly away. Dorian's new size catches the beast unaware and brings it low killing it.

Glimnock nimbly gets out of the way and finds a place to hide from the swarm behind the sarcophagus. His wounds still ache from the burning the acid had... "Acid? Acid might work!" he exclaims realizing he has a way to possible harm these creatures.

As Tac moves towards the orange lantern the swarm engulfs both Korr and Karlous with biting mandibles and burning acid.

In the alcove Tac finds nothing inside the lantern. He remembers putting one of his sunrods in the yellow lantern and when he did there was nothing in it to start either.
 
[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Glimnock          13   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Karlous           18   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  g.sword/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I];[COLOR=Olive][I]distracted[/I][/COLOR]
Korr              17   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  g.sword/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=Olive][I]distracted[/I][/COLOR]
Dorian            20  [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]  m.star&shield/[I][COLOR=Yellow]bless[/COLOR][/I]
Tac               17   9  s.bow/[COLOR=Yellow][I]bless[/I][/COLOR]
swarm             17   9  none/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=distracted]Any living creature beginning it's turn in the same space as a swarm must make a DC 11 Fort save or be nauseated for 1 round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes] Korr and Karlous need to make their Fort saves before they can get any actions for the next round.

Red lines are new space that Dorian takes up.[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

Korr looks a little confused. But only for a second as he gathers his thoughts and moves back to the sarcophagus.


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2011)

"Everyone move away from the swarm. Tac is going to burn the little vermin."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 30, 2011)

Glimnock felt very safe behind the sarcohpegus.  However, he knew what to do.

"Take the full fury of green splash!  Acid Attack!"

OCC: move to see swarm, and shoot acid splash.  15 touch for 1 pt of damage


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

ooc: Sorry, no time for a better post. Dorian moves away as requested, but not through the swarm. And he is back to medium, no longer using the growth power.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Everyone backs away and Glimnock let's the swarm have it with his acid magic. The sizzling and popping of beetles can be heard but the dozen or so that the spell kills hardly makes a dent in the swarm.

Standing back on the other side of the sarcophagus everyone watches as the swarm makes it's way over the one eyed slasher creature. While they are occupied it looks like a good time to withdraw from the room.

[sblock=OOC] There is never a reason to stay and "fight to the death" you all could head out and come back after buying some supplies/scrolls to help deal with the things you have encountered.

But will leave it up to all of you and what your character would do. But I think they would all know they have just about no way to kill the angry swarm of acid beetles.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I hate to be driven out by a bunch of bugs," the engineer says, "But it's hard to dispute the fact that I don't think we have anything on hand that can deal with those things. I think we have to head back into town while they're having their fill of the other creature, and return with something that can actively hurt the full mass of them."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2011)

"Then allow me to be the first to say, let us make like a tree and split!" Glimnock giggles at his on joke before turning and getting ready to split.


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2011)

Korr sword at the ready backs away from the swarm to the exit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

Dorian retreats as quickly as possible with the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

The group makes it's way back to the steps leading up to the area where they entered the Whispering Cairn. They watch from the save distance as the beetles savagely finish the carcass of the mad slasher and then start milling around looking for other "prey".

Not wishing to become food for vermin the group returns to the entrance of the Whispering Cairn, where the sun is an hour past it's midday point.

[sblock=OOC] All your to RP a plan out. Or you can go to the OOC and plan out there and I could fill in after everyone decides.

My first question would be: Back to the cabin or go to Diamond Lake?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Alright, then. First thing's first. I think we need to find ourselves something that burns if we're going back in there. Into town, then, or does someone have a secret stash of oil?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I have none, so I suggest we go back to town and reequip." Dorian suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jun 6, 2011)

"An' d' any of you spellslingers have any ice magic we could use t' kill that mould?"

OOC: or was it fire magic?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Ice I believe, ah yes I know just the spell!  I may know another fire spell for the swarm, but it will be slightly more expansive!  But not to worry, I am sure we will find them."

OCC: Burning Hands will cost 25 gold, and Ray of Frost will be 12.5 gold.  I do not know if the Ray of Frost will kill the mold in a single hit though.  its only 1d3.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Then lead the way. Maybe we should buy some extra mundane oil, too." Dorian suggests.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

The group heads off to Diamond Lake in search of items to help in the exploration of The Whispering Cairn. The arrive in Diamond Lake from the north and venture towards the center of town, an area know to locals as The Vein.

OCC: Know local checks to find the best play to sell/buy what you have/need.

[sblock=OOC]
Group Loot:
dead adventurer 2 days rations, waterskin(empty), dagger
workman's closet wand_(unknown)_, wand of shatter (7charges) with the auran word _"Hevizz"_ as command word, magical goggles_(unknown)_, magical chainmail armor_(unknown)_
minituare statuettes 3 tiny building replicas (200gp each)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I'll be honest; I've usually been happy just letting the engineering guild deal with supplying, so I don't know that I'll be especially helpful in picking a good place."









*OOC:*


Does anyone have Know (local) trained?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

"Come Come.  How hard is it to find a merchant in this town? "

OCC: would diplomacy work?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2011)

OCC: Diplomacy used to Gather Info would work but please roll the 1d4 hours along with it. Best just to try a know(local) check first as a DC 10 is allowed untrained and will net you a spot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian tries to remember a merchant...

[sblock=OOC]

casting guidance before for godly inspiration.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

Entering the "main square" of Diamond Lake the group sees nothing that looks like a place to re-supply. But then Dorian notices the grey stones of the Church of St. Cuthbert and remembers something Adalwulf had said once about walking from the church across the square to pick up a couple extra torches. 

Looking across the large open area the cleric spots a small building with a sign in the window that says "Goods for Sale"







"This way," Dorian says heading towards the building.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac sighs in relief as Dorian spots the store. 

"I was beginning to think we'd be wandering town as long as we were wandering the tunnels."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Indeed.  I have not wondered though the town all that much, so finding things besides the Inn would have been quite challenging."

Glimnock confidently strides up to the merchant's shop, and after walking through the door says "Good day!  I am here to preview, and most likely purchase, your fine wares today!   We are looking for scrolls and liquid fire and acid.  Any of these will aid us today in our grand and noble quest!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"And achemical cold or ice, if there is such a thing."
Dorian adds, relieved his memory didn't fool him.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

A portly fellow in a white smock greets the group with a grin (which is mostly covered by his walrus like mustache).

"Welcome I am Taggin. I have some..." he starts to say but is then bombardied by the group (mostly Glimnock).

He listens to everyone as best he can, then shakes his head. "No, no I am sorry. I don't deal in things like that I'm afraid. I have common goods for the common miner if you are interested in anything like that. You should go to the _Smelting House_ if you wish potions, ointments, and other compounds."

< items found at the General Store are all common goods: adventuring gear, tools and kits, clothing, from CORE, APG, and AA >


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

To the others Tac suggests, "We might want to pick up some lamp oil, at least, while we're here."

To the proprietor he adds, "I'm afraid we're all a bit vague on the town layout for various reasons," Tac says. "Could you point us toward the Smelting House?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

"Lamp oil? I have lots of that. Miners like plenty of light." Taggin says heading over to a table where various lanterns, candles and torches lay about. 

"Oh and there's this," he says going to a small box and pulling out an odd looking stone that glows. "Watch."

He lifts the stone up to his forehead and then makes a pushing gesture off to the left letting go of the stone. When his hand comes down the glowing orb doesn't fall but starts a slow orbit around the man's head.

"Miner needed some extra money and really didn't want to part with it, but..." he says as he watches the looks on everyone's face. "Now I'm stuck with it and can't seem to find a miner that will part with what it's worth. Can't blame them, half a years pay is a lot of money." 

He reaches up and pulls the stone down returning it to the box.

[sblock=OCC]Ioun Torch (75gp) available 

Don't forget you used up a couple sunrods (sorry can't replace them here) and need to be able to light up all the lanterns to by-pass the wind trap (at least seven torches or flask of oil). [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 23, 2011)

"And as pretty as it is" Glimnock says, his eyes watching the light float around Taggin's head, "Unfortunately I do not have the money to buy such a thing.  It would work so nice, so I would not have to do this!" Glimnock once again casts a light spell on his head, and his cat meows angrily for being waken by the bright light. "And it seems that we are in need of a wonderful set of oil!  How much would 7 sets of oil be?" Glimnock smiles brightly, and his teeth glow in the light of his...light


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

"Seven excellent let me get that for you." Taggin says going to a box packed full with flasks. As he works he answers the rogue. "Easy enough just follow The Vein north. The Smelting House is the last building on the right, can't miss it with all the smoke pouring out of it."

He lays out the seven flasks and adds, "An alchemist who helps with the ore sells some magical stuff out of his office, so I hear. Not like he needs the money with what the mine managers pay him I would think, but there it is. Do you need anything else?" 

OCC: Know local DC0 The Vein is the main road running through town. When everyone has posted they are ready I will advance the thread. Please note anything you wish to purchase other than the seven flasks (7sp).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ready to proceed to the alchemist.


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Back. Catching up on here today after catching up on work yesterday







Tac cocks his head to one side. "Maybe one more flask. Seems to me we had at least one more thing we might want to, er, light up down there, yes?" he says, trying to refer to the insect swarm as obliquely as possible.

ETA: Ready to go after we buy the oil, whether we're getting 7 or 8.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

Glimnock looks questiongly before saying "Oh you are quite right!  How silly of me.  Sir Taggin, I apologize for the incorrect number, it seems like 8 is required of us this evening."

OCC:ready to go


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

After making their purchases the group heads towards the Smelting House. The Vein follows the curve of the lake and passes by a few buildings till you see the smoke coming from two large chimneys that must be your destination. 

As you approach the tell-tale signs of a blacksmith can be heard from the building across The Vein from The Smelting House. Sure enough from the road the group can not only hear the sounds of hammer on anvil, but can see the forges being manned and the bellows pumped.

A sign near the door reads Osgood Smithy with an odd maker's mark forming the "O" in Osgood.

[sblock=OOC] Of course the smithy would be near where the ore is refined saves for time LOL. Don't forget the magical items (like the chainmail) need to decide if you are keeping it or selling/trading it in.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glmnock braves opens the front door, and once again starts on his speech of "Good day sir Osgood!  We are here  to preview, and most likely  purchase, your fine wares today!   We are looking for scrolls or alchemical goods capable of  fire, acid, and ice.  Any of these will aid us today in our grand quest!"


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac stands back and lets his gregarious shorter partner do the talking.


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 6, 2011)

"Good idea, friend," Karolus says as he loiters near the back of the group.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

"Sorry friend gnome," a large armed man says in heavy accented common. "I only deal in arms and armor here. Across the way there be a place to by such oddities."

OCC: Sorry if I didn't make that clear in my earlier post.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 8, 2011)

"That is perfectly fine.  I am sure that my friends are in need of some of new armor.  " Glimnock turns and smiles to his friends behind him, as he has no use for armor.


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"I find it hard to move properly in too much armor," Tac admits, "And it seems to me traditional weapons didn't do us much good with the problem we just had, so unless someone else is looking for something, I think we should head across the way, yes?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

OOC: Update tomorrow. Keeping or selling the armor?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think we need the money... so I would say the sell it. Other opinions?


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with selling.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

OCC: Sell it


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

The group receives a good bit of gold from the smith (230gp each) and with full pockets head over to The Smelting House. 

The place smells odd do to all the chemicals about but it has everything the group could want when it comes to alchemical substances and potions.

OOC: Let's see if we can get the buying out of the way this weekend and have you all back in the dungeon by SUN/MON


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Glimnock opened the door, and looked around, saying Good  day sir!   We are looking for alchemical goods  capable of  fire, acid, and ice. Do you happen to have such items that we can use today?"

EDIT: We need the cold for the mold, unless you give us level 2 so Glimnock can learn ray of frost? Otherwise Acid or Fire will work.


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Let's see if we can get the buying out of the way this weekend and have you all back in the dungeon by SUN/MON












*OOC:*


Maybe if we just hand wave the RP on the shopping? We need: acid, fire, and / or cold to use vs. the swarm and / or the brown mold. What's available?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: Everything listed in CORE, APG, and Adventure Armory is available somewhere in Diamond Lake. Magical items are a little different I have a list and will post it up when everyone is rich.  

After spending the day in Diamond Lake the group heads back to their cabin to get some rest before going back to The Whispering Cairn in the morning. Mostly everyone has some new item or two with them and as a group they go over everything they have to use in finishing the exploration of the old tomb.

They have a small meal and discuss options for what to do when they encounter the swarm of beetles a second time.

OCC: So the DM knows what to expect and don't forget extra rope might be useful.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"We'll have to make sure to be careful on the way in. Hopefully the swarm went back to its nest, but who knows?" Tac offers. "I think we should definitely each take a couple of the acid flasks. If someone's not so good at tossing them, we can redistribute. But if we're lucky, and we're ready to lob them, we can take that nasty mess out before it becomes a problem again."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

"I agree.  It will go crack sizzle, and then we have fried bugs!  I wonder how well they taste?  As for throwing things, I will leave it to those of you with bigger muscles than my body." Glimnock chimes in.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 23, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"You need more reflex than muscle to hit with a flask. And the swarms are a bigger target from your perspective..."
Dorian tries to encourage the gnome.

[sblock=OOC]
Throwing uses ranged att = Dex + bab, right

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 4/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## rb780nm (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don;t need anything right now - assuming we have a few bottles of oil each.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Geared up and ready for whatever adventure lies deep inside The Whispering Cairn are intrepid heroes head out once more. They pass through the first hallway without incident and head down the long staircase to what they have come to realize as a false tomb chamber.

The room is just as they had left it save that the bug swarm is not present. The hole in the floor is still there and the sarcophagus that controls the tubes still points to the alcove with the yellow lantern hanging from a chain.

Korr has accompanied the group but on the way talked about staying in the main chamber to make sure the tube system can't be turned off. It is still undecided if he will do that or accompany the others down whichever path they chose.

OCC: Choice to be made - back down to the area with the brown mold or down the hole the swarm climbed up out of.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac looks about a bit nervously. 

"I think we should try to find and deal with the swarm first. The mold isn't going anywhere, but the hole up here is open whenever the swarm decides to go exploring again. I'd hate for that to be when we were in the middle of trying to use the one-at-a-time lifts to get down."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Glimnock nods in agreement. "Those itty bitty bugs tried to mess with the wrong gnome!  How dare they try to bite me!  How dare they try to distract me!  How dare they...they...I got nothing."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"If we had just bought one scroll with a cold resistance spell, one of us could have lured the swarm to the mold..."
Dorian faceplams. Maybe a good idea but much to late.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC: No it is a new day.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 1, 2011)

"I think our plan sounds quite well, so let us get on the way?" Glimnock pipes up.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OCC: Advancing...

Securing ropes and taking their time the group makes it's way down the hole created when the second stone lift failed to work properly. When they reach the bottom they see a similar room to the one under the yellow lantern.



> _Dozens of bas-relief figures similar to the one on the sarcophagus lid in the room above stare disapprovingly from the walls here. Many sport crossed arms and stern expressions. A few of the statues' heads are missing, and some have huge chunks torn out of them. Others have a weird melted appearance, as if they'd been sprayed by something terrible. A large glyph that looks like a stylized arrow points down a short corridor to the south that leads to a four-way intersection._




OCC: West, East, or South??


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 3, 2011)

Staring intently at the rune, Glimnock mumbles "Let us see what we have here Neko!" _meoooow_ "What do you mean?!  That is amazing!  I had not thought of that!  I think I can understand where your coming from, but how sure are you?" _meow _"Fair enough!"


OCC: What sort of checks on the rune?  Vote for West


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OCC: Bardic, history, or arcana


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac shudders at the melted faces, remembering the acid burns his friends took from the swarm. He pulls one of the acid flasks out, holding his rapier in the other hand, then moves forward. He pauses at the intersection, looking all around, then finally shrugs.

"At this point, one direction seems as good as any other, yes?" he says. "How about ... right?"









*OOC:*


any direction's fine. I think turning right from our perspective would be West? I'm trying to have Tac agree with Glimnock.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Good roll that is the third nat 20 I have seen in the past day and a half.

[sblock=INFO]
Knowledge DC Information Known
*10 *The glyphs don’t seem to be formed from a common alphabet, although they are reminiscent of arcane symbols
representing elemental air.

*15* The glyphs represent names, with each referring to a single individual. The glyph on the arcane apparatus at area 2 probably represents the seal of the most important or highest-ranking of the three found in the Whispering Cairn. The glyph on the sarcophagi is the lowest-ranking of the three.

*20* The letterforms look similar to an ancient glyph-language called Vaati, which some unorthodox scholars consider the original written form of Auran.

*25* Vaati is an Auran word meaning “Wind Duke,” and refers to the legendary Wind Dukes of Aaqa who forged the Rod of Seven Parts. A book called the_ Chronicle of Chan_, falsely attributed to a princess of elemental air, records a full roster of the Wind Dukes present at the Battle of Pesh and a general record of what took place there.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Glimnock, after staring intently at the rune for some time now, suddenly jumps up and down, smiling as bright as the light on his head.  While Neko jumps off his hair and hisses menacingly at the gnome, he says "Gentlemen!  You cannot believe what I have determined just now!  This rune is a marker!  A sign of a powerful elemental!  In fact, such a legendary elemental that rumors of his abilities even now permeate the lore of our world!"

He stops jumping and continues with "This marker is one of the legendary Wind Dukes of Aaqa, famous for the Battle of Push...Pesh?  Push or Pesh one of the two.  Anyway, this is not the important part.  These Wind Dukes are famous for creating one the most powerful and legendary items in existance: Rod of Seven Parts!!  The Rod could be buried in this very tomb!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

This is good and bad... bad because it could mean that there will be even more deadly enemies and traps in here."
Dorian responds.

[sblock=OOC]

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac nods grimly with Dorian's assessment, then his brow creases as he considers.

"The visible spectrum separates into seven, as well. You don't suppose we might find the pieces in these false tombs, do you?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 7, 2011)

"Unlikley.  This marker here is the second one I have seen in this tomb.  The first was when our group first walked in here.  However, I did not have the time to study it like I did there."

Glimnock paused for a momment before continuing "My theory is that at the real tomb in this place, we might find a part of the rod.  However, solving the light puzzle comes first, because we cannot advance otherwise."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2011)

OCC: Advancing...

After hearing the news about the Vaati the group is extra cautious as they continue on. They swing down the right path, the fighter and cleric in the lead. 



> _The north and south walls of this large chamber taper in somewhat, and in the nook of the far western wall rests a wide stone basin backed by a five-foot-tall shelf. A hardened orange paste spills out over the two-foot basin lip and covers much of the shelf. Thousands of tiny beetles with
> bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance. A keening insect chorus fills the room. A huge organic mass completely fills the room’s northeastern corner. Judging by the beetles spilling from within, it appears to be an enormous nest. _




The beetles gather into another swarm as the group nears and an enormous beetle the size of a goat turns from it's feeding as well.

OOC: Group has a surprise round - use it wisely.

[[sblock=Don't let this happen to you.]





[[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac wastes no time once he sees the insects gathering. He lobs the acid flask in his hand, where it smashes into the corner swarm, its contents searing the swarm's constituents.









*OOC:*


Okay, hope I did this right. Acid to I6. 10' range, means I'm one increment out, so -2 to the attack. +4-2 = +2. Looks like it hits, does full damage, and I think the swarm then takes 3 more point since three other of its squares are in the splash radius, so total 9 points acid damage? 

First time using a splash weapon, so feel free to adjust as necessary.

Acid to I6; Acid damage to primary square. (1d20+2=19, 1d6=6)


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2011)

"More Bugs?!  I thought we killed that other bug!"

Pointing at the larger bug, Glimnock says "Shoo bug don't bother me! Because you don't belong to anybody!"

[sblock=Glimnock]
HP: 12/12
 Hero Points: 2/2

Ini: +2 - AC: 13
CMB:+0  - CMD: 9
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +1

*Sorcerer **Spells:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 
Level 0: Acid Splash, Detect magic, Ghost Sound (DC 14), Light
Level 1(3/4): Color Spray (DC 15), Magic Missile 
     [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
who is carrying the other acid? Hope not Dorian, as he has one of the worst ranged attacks in the group... small and dexterous is good...
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> who is carrying the other acid? Hope not Dorian, as he has one of the worst ranged attacks in the group... small and dexterous is good...
> [/sblock]




[sblock]
Glimnock would have it, but would not be carrying it yet. With only a standard or move I thought it was easier to Magic Missile the other than waste a round drawing it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe we bought 10 vials, so 2 each, with the option for folks with poor ranged attacks to pawn their share off on the higher DEX characters. So Tac should have one more, and if Dorian wouldn't have had any, he may have one or more extra, then.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

OCC: Just need your action for the surprise round WD - looks like I will be NPCing the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Obad-Hai, bless our aim!" Dorian intones and readies his shield..

[sblock=OOC]

move: ready shield
standard: cast bless

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Tac's vial of acid flies true and breaks at the heart of the swarm. The burning acid causes the newly forming threat to break up and spread out as Karlous moves into the room. 

"Great work!" Karlous exclaims as he carefully enters the room. "I'll distract the big bug you all come rushing in and surround it after it comes to attack me."

Dorian calls upon the blesses of his god as Korr states, "Since the swarm is gone, I'll watch the rear." The half-orc readies his bow, but still tries to keep an eye on the others.

Glimnoc's magic bolt hits the over-sized beetle and it screeches as it starts to move forward. "That's it come to..." 

The beetle halts and a spray of light green acid burst cone shaped at the warrior.

"...papa?!"

[sblock=OCC] Swarms take no splash damage from splash weapons. They instead take an additional 50% dmg. So your 6 did become a 9 after all (and their exact HP to boot).

WD - this was a surprise round so you could have only did one of the actions you posted. I figured the bless would have been your choice to get done first.

The beetle went for his round one actions - now the party is up. Monster is AC 16 HP 8/13

*BLESS IN EFFECT FOR EVERYONE. *[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian readies his weapon and shield for the fight.

[sblock=OOC]

move: ready shield
standard: ready morningstar

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 5/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

OCC: Not sure your character would be walking around a dungeon - with a known swarm somewhere - without his weapon in hand. It is totally your call on that WD as you know your character, but if I were walking in a dark dungeon my mace would make me feel a whole lot better while I was holding it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

He would hold his shield and needs one hand for casting... but I bought the weapon cord, right? If I only need a move action to be 'ready', he will ready an attack vs the bug with his standard action.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: Everyone else still needs to post an action please.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> OCC: Everyone else still needs to post an action please.












*OOC:*


Okay, I swear I posted this question in the OOC, but I can't find it, so I'm sorry for that, since I was apparently waiting for an answer to something I didn't ask:  are the bugs at the end of the room another swarm, or just a mass of bugs? If the former, Tac's going to be lobbing his other acid flask. If not, he'll do what he can against the giant bug.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OCC: There are little bugs left in the room but not enough to make a swarm. Only threat is bombardier beetle.


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Seeing the acid spray, Tac decides it's best not to close on the insect. He drops his rapier and yanks out his shortbow. While his aim is solid, the arrow skitters across the tough chitin of the creature.









*OOC:*


Move: Draw bow.

Standard: Shortbow attack; damage (1d20+4=15, 1d6=5)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Glimnockk is just about to do something spectacular (I think), when Korr calls out. "Another coming in this way!"

The half-orc let's loose his nocked arrow at another large beetle. His arrow flies wide and the ranger curses at the miss.

With enemies on both sides the gnome is unsure what to do and becomes somewhat indecisive. Neko meow's and digs his claws into the gnome hoping to bring him out of his stupor.

The beetle steps up and tries to bite Karlous, but the warriors armor protects him from the beasts pinchers.

[sblock=OOC] 
don't know where  @jackslate45  is so will have Glimnock delay. Dorian readied an action so the round is over.

*Group is up.* [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: I apologize for not posting, but this week is super busy for me.  I have a limited connection as is where I work (only get internet at the McD's down the way).  Magic Missle on the target Glimnock shout at last time.

Glimnock cries out in pain at scratching and says "Neko!  I am sorry, but I can't play with you right now!  I am busy figuring out if I know what these things are!  Turns out I don't, but still!"
 
He then blasts the creepy crawly that he blasted before with his signature Bang attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian moves forward, growing with each step and brings his likewise enlarged morningstar down on the beetle.

[sblock=OOC]

swift: use enlarge (su)
move: to i j, 7 8
standard: attack with morningstar

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Okay, I think they've got that one," Tac says, eyes widening as Dorian grows to giant size and swings at the beetle. The engineer turns his eye to the other beetle then, though in his rush to fire before the insect closes, his shot isn't anywhere close to the beetle, instead splintering on the wall next to it.

Remembering the acidic spray of the first beetle, Tac shifts himself, trying to gain some measure of cover from the corner of the corridor.

[sblock=actions]Standard: shortbow attack vs. beetle in R7

Shortbow attack;damage vs beetle R7 (1d20+4=5, 1d6=2)

Woosh. Can't miss by more. 

Ammunition lost? (50% chance) (1d100=56) Arrow lost / destroyed

Move: to O9[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Tac Abor
Human Rogue 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +7 (+8 vs. traps)
*Conditions:* n/a
*AC:* 17 (15 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 9/9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +6 *Will:* +3

*Attacks:*Rapier (melee): +4 / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT 18-20x2
Shortbow (ranged): +4 / DMG = 1d6(P), CRIT x3, range 60 ft.
Sneak Attack: +1d6

*In Hand:* Shortbow

Arrows: 18/20 remaining [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

A magical bolt flies by Dorain as he grows to the size of an ogre. The bolt slams home, but the priest's large mace barely misses. 

Karlous attacks the beetle as the group in the cross-way takes the fight to the newest threat. Karlous takes the head off the creature with a visious chop. 

Tac's arrow falls short and Korr not wanting to stand around to get sprayed drops his bow and charges the creature. As he moves he draws his greatsword the blade touching the ceiling as he moves.

With a primal yell the half-orc brings the blade down and nearly slices the creature in half. The beetle limps back <now at S-7> and lets out a spray of acid that the half-orc tries to withstand.

[sblock=OCC] 
Monster #1 AC 16 HP -6/13
Monster #2 AC 16 HP 2/13

*BLESS IN EFFECT FOR EVERYONE. *[/sblock]

*Group is up.*


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Not wanting to risk hitting an ally, Tac drops his bow. 

"Come on now, Tac, it's just like Uncle Frederick in the lion cage. You can do this," he mutters, then tumbles past the beetle to take up a position behind it, tripping on a broken bit of stone flooring as he moves. 









*OOC:*


For the love of ... that's the second bloody natural 1 I've rolled today with ENWorld. 







[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop bow

Move action: to S7, trying to avoid AoO

Acrobatics +8 avoid AoO

Standard: draw Rapier (Rassum frassum +1 BAB requirement to draw while moving. )[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian shrinks back to normal size as he moves toward the second beetle, a short prayer on his lips.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to n7
standard: cast guidance on himself.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Neko!  I am wondering if these pretty things are acid freindly" _meow _ "What?! Brilliant!"

OCC: Acid Splash on the remaining bug.  d20 -1


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Dorian and Karlous head back towards the crossway to help with the last beetle when everyone hears something strange, and ominous. There is a loud orcish curse coming from the tunnel leading up to the main room. Then a loud thump followed by a dust bay flying into the air from where the destroyed tube lies in the first room on this floor. 

Then a low moaning sounds from somewhere behind the same tube.

Korr not paying to much attention as he is focused on the bug takes a second swing. The half-orc finishes the wounded beast and then gives it a kick for good measure.


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 26, 2011)

Amid the dust now settling in below the tubes lies a half-orc, after a few moments and mid-groan his hands rise up and the left one, glove studded with shard rocks and bones moves like a hand puppet, Way to go moron, how'd that feel?, a gruff low voice says, then the right hand, all bright feathers and soft bits of fur moves and a high pitched girly voice says, Climbing down that unsafe looking rope was your idea genius.  And then you let go of the rope.  I let go? check out this rope burn i got trying to hold on and catch us when you let go.  Heh, heh, it was totally worth it.  A more normal half or voice states, Stop arguing guys, lets just hope we find Korr down here, now let me wallow in pain in peace for a speck.  The Dream Man thinks i broke my spleen.


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac sheates his rapier, a bit agape at the new arrival and his 'friends.' He keeps his eyes on the new half-orc as he moves to retrieve his bow.

"Friend of yours, Korr?" he asks softly.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 27, 2011)

"Thrkk!" Korr yells seeing the other half-orcs hands and hearing Tac's question. "He's my cousin."

Approaching the still lying half-orc he kicks at him. "What are you doing here? Who let you out?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Glimnock comes around the cornor and stares at the other half-orc.  After a moment he says "This may not be the time to say this, but I was curious if this one man show is still going on?  We just finished killing two things, and during the fight Neko decided to scratch away at any puns, jokes, and one man shows that I had going for these things.  Anyone who would like to make said puns, joke or one man shows are welcome and accepted here."

He pauses again before adding "And any friend of Korr is a friend of mine!  Glimnock at your service!"


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 27, 2011)

What's he think he's talking about "let us out"? who does he think he is?  Now, now, we're bringing bad news, this is not the time to get prickly. Yeah that's right, time to tell him about Stumpy, One Eye and No Face, heh, heh. No we will not! We will not refer to his brother, mother, and sister like that, we're gonna be sensitive! Sensitive my eye!

Thrkk sits up and turns to Korr, Hey Korr.  I'm afraid i have some bad news.  Oh! and the Dream Man says hi!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"Uhm, is your cousin ... 'alright'?" Dorian asks the half-orc carefully.

[sblock=OOC]


---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

"No Thrkk and 'alright' do not go in the same pot. But he is a formidable warrior and... Wait! What did you say about bad news and my family?" the half-orc says stepping up to the other half-orc. "And straight answer you! No talking with your hands!"


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 29, 2011)

What's his problem? Everyone talks with their hands, pointing and such, why's he got to be all stuck up about it?  He may need a surgeon to get that stick out, heh heh.  Under his breath Thrkk chastises Bffl and Tff, _Now is not the time guys I'm busy._

The Dream Man's former intelligence and Clinical nature with injury's takes over for a bit as he relates the news to Korr, Hey Korr, long time no see.  So here's the deal.  We got raided some no-brain bandits looking for an easy score, came in all quiet like and set some fires for a distraction.  Your brother and sister took the worst of it, Feng was caught in a collapse and lost both his legs just above the knee, and Vola had flaming grease splash on her burning her face and torso pretty bad.  Your mother saw a lot of it happen since they went back in the house after pulling her out, and we aren't sure if the blindness is physical or psychological 

Under his breath Bffl and Tff have something to add,
_She's loony as a bat's what she is. Bffl be nice!_

It is evident that Thrkk completely ignores the idea that he's talking to his hands, or that anyone else can hear him do it.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Gods, that sounds awful!" Tac responds, starting to adapt to the new arrival's many voices. "Korr, this little jaunt isn't worth deserting your family in a time of need."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

Glimnock stares intently at the new arrival before saying "I know what this is!  These are triplits!  First time I ever...OWW!  NEKO STOP CLAWING ME!" he shouts, glaring upwards towards his cat.

He wipes some of the blood of his brow before saying "Welcome to the most fascinating place I have ever been before Thrkk!   I would ask if you are alright, but the fact that you are standing proves that you are.   And the fact that you are a here means that you can handle whatever horrors this place throws at you!  If i did not say so, I am a mage extraordinaire .  Well, not extraordinaire, more like just a mage, but still!"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

"I need to..." Korr starts to say and then stops. "But what about you all who will help."

_*ahrmm*_ _*ahemm*_

"Ummm..." Thrkk starts to say. 

"Oh no not you. I.." Korr's shoulders slump. "But then there is no one else is there. I will hurry back don't save the world without me."

Then the half-orc gives Thrkk a look and climbs up the rope out the hole. Leaving the group with it's newest member.

"Um.. Hi I'm Karlous." the human fighter says to break the awkward silence.

[sblock=OOC] Give me a go ahead and I will advance the thread. Pick a room to search they are both empty of monsters.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I'm Dorian, cleric of Obad-Hai." Dorian introduces himself with a sigh. _This will be a long day..._

[sblock=OOC]

ready. no room preference.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 30, 2011)

*Thrkk Bncrshr*

Hello all, good to meet you! Not. Sssh!  Thrkk stands awkwardly, So with Korr leaving, and i have nothing better to do.....OOH!  What's that stuff!

Thrkk moves over to the organic mass with the beetles and starts examining it, touching, breaking off pieces and crumbling it in his fingers, smelling, tasting.  The kicks a fair pit of it apart to see what about the environs may have lead to the bugs choosing the spot, was the organic mass here first?  did they make it?  is it worth breaking it all up to look for treasure?  How do the bugs react, do they just scurry about and go away, or gather up stuff and rebuild?  Does it taste or smell good?  Do the bugs taste or smell good?

Through it all, Thrkk incoherently argues with his selves.

[sblock=ooc]Skill checks Know Nature +4(why here? what is it?), Perception +4(treasure), Survival +4 (do things taste good? will the bugs or mass be of any use?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 30, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

"Gods' speed," Tac offers to the departing half-orc. As his cousin moves in to start breaking things apart, Tac starts, "Be careful! The large bugs spit acid. No telling what kind of caustics might be in anything they've been near," though the warning falls on deaf ears. And hands. 

Sighing, the engineer does his best to investigate more cautiously.









*OOC:*


Looks like we're starting with the beetle room:

Perception (1d20+7=18)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

OCC: Searching the beetle "hive" room.

Thrkk takes to searching the area for anything valuable (and edible). The orange paste is nothing the beetles make and seems to come from the far western wall. It is quite tasty but something is off about it. (Thrkk FORT save, DC 14 or become sickened)

In the southwestern corner the group finds three skeletonized remains of long-dead human figures. They each wear matching soiled red leather armor, an eight pointed star above the left breast of each. Their weapons have long rusted away and most of their clothing has been burned away by the acid beetles. 

The group does discover a small belt pouch in ruin with three glass vials, 3 gold coins, and a small cream colored pearl near it. 

OCC2: Assuming detect magic is casted and room is swept, to advance the thread.

The three vials contain potions, and the pearl is also magical. While the spell is still active the group finds a magical ring on a mummified hand in the northeastern mass of orange goop.

After it is cleaned the ring looks to be made of silver feathers laid atop each other to form a perfect circle.

Know (nobility and history) to ID star symbol:

[sblock=DC10]The symbol is that of a group know as The Seekers. The Seekers are an organization of unscrupulous archaeologists who make their way plundering ancient sites with little regard for the preservation of the historical knowledge within. They have chapters in most major cities.[/sblock]

[sblock=Identify Magical Items]
Potions: Spellcraft or Perception DC 16 (one roll for all three)
[sblock=Success]potions are cure light wounds d8+1[/sblock]

Pearl: Spellcraft DC 32
[sblock=Success] pearl of power lvl 1[/sblock]

Ring: Spellcraft DC 16
[sblock=Success]ring of feather falling[/sblock][/sblock]

OCC3: Room has been completely searched.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 1, 2011)

Thrikk realizes the Ooze isn't for eating, but he's had worse, a lot worse.  Nobody eat this stuff okay? He doesn't recognize the potions though so he moves on.  Thrkk moves into the area with the statue and gives a look around not yet touching anything but seeing what there is to see.
[sblock=OOC]Fort: +7 = +3 (base) + 2 (stat) +2 racial bonus on saving throws against disease, ingested poisons, and becoming nauseated or sickened (Plagueborn)

I'm guessing we haven't searched that crypt area with the statue by your explanation.  Also guessing that those block looking things are in fact some kind of sarcophagi?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian quickly recognizes the potions as healing potions. The clerigy of Obad-Hai sells them, too.

"The symbol belongs to the Seekers, grave-robbers who call themselves archaeologists."

[sblock=OOC]

forgot to add 1 to each roll for guidance spell

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 1, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*



Walking Dad said:


> Dorian quickly recognizes the potions as healing potions. The clerigy of Obad-Hai sells them, too.
> 
> "The symbol belongs to the Seekers, grave-robbers who call themselves archaeologists."




"Well, at this point, I'm not sure how archaeologically-sound our own methods are," Tac says with a wry grin, "But we were, at least, requested to do our looking around instead of jumping in to plunder. And with all these nasties around, it's certainly nice to have some extra healing. 

Glimnock, any idea what the ring and pearl are for?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 1, 2011)

Glimnock focus' his stare at the ring, looking at something the others could not see. "Hmm....I see...that would be useful when jumping off a tall building in an escape attempt.  Or for our Thrkk not a minute ago.  This ring will slow us down on a fall, preventing us from getting hurt when going SMACK on the floor" he claps his hands together to emphasize the smack.  He next looks at the pearl, stares intently for about 3 seconds and says "Ya I got nothing.  Maybe once I figure out that formula for ripping away the fabric of magic to " _meow_ "What do you mean not that spell?!  I thought that was why you were teaching me that spell..."

OCC: Glimnock gets Identify at level 3, which will help him with his low INT. And he can't UMD something that would not work for him


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

OCC: jackslate45 you may try and activate blindly DC 25 to get the pearl to work.

The group makes it's way to the next chamber...



> _Eight man-sized stone slabs, about four feet off the ground, are ranged in two rows in this large room. A long-dead corpse, possibly human, lays sprawled out upon one of these slabs, his red leather armor the only hint of color in this otherwise drab room. The north and south walls taper somewhat, and the short east wall abuts a small stone stage. The red clay statue of a powerfully built warrior wielding a cylinder-headed greatclub stands tall upon the stage, its eyes surveying the room._




When each of you enter the room a kind of laziness comes over you. <Will save DC 15 or become fatigued> First Glimnock, then Neko yawn, followed by Thrkk and Tac. The place seems to be some sort of dorm or resting area and it must be making you tired.


[sblock=Searching the corpse] The red armor is in good shape <masterwork leather> but the weapons have long since rusted to worthlessness. There is a small silver ring on his finger.  <no magic detected>

Cause of death - it's skull has been crushed. Probably as it was lying on the stone bed.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

With a loud yawn that causes such a chain reaction, Glimnock says "Anyone else stay up late last night?  Or was it just me?"  Neko didn't even bother to claw her master, as she yawned as well.  With mild interest he stares up at the statue before bringing out the pearl again.  "Neko, you think this is what I think it is?" _meow _"I thought so.  Hmm...." Glimnock focus hard on the pearl, and starts whispering to it.  More than trying to decern what it was, it seems to be trying to activate it.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 5, 2011)

*Thrkk Bncrshr*

The wave of laziness that comes upon the Half-Orc is disconcerting like a half remembered dream at the back of his mind. Ah, Nap time! It's way early for that don't listen! Hey, tired is tired. You don't think an impromptu nap in TOMB is a bad idea?! 

One thing Thrkk knows is weapons, and he gives the skull a look to see if he can determine the shape of the weapon that made it as something nags at the back of his mind where the Dream Man usually sleeps.  This place is real creepy.


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

In mid stretch, Tac suddenly shivers as he sees the corpse. The sobering sight breaks him out of the reverie the others seem to have fallen under, and having shaken the sensation, he worries as to its source. As Thrkk seems to be willing look over the dead body, Tac busies himself trying to make sure the group hasn't stumbled into a trap.









*OOC:*


Will Save. (1d20+3=23)

Nat 20: Tac has the save equivalent of 5 hour energy. ;p

Perception (traps) (1d20+8=20)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian's training and faith helps him to overcome the magic of his place and he quickly joins the search after a quick prayer for guidance.

[sblock=OOC]
Guidance spells for those in need. not included in my rolls)

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

The room would be the perfect place to take a rest, but since most of your companions are continuing the search everyone pitches in (although a lot of yawning goes on).

After a through search of the room the only things of value are on the corpse and there is no secret ways out or extra rooms.

[sblock=When everyone decides to leave.] Leaving the room somehow breaks the weird fatigue that held sway over you and you are no longer tired.

The last hallway leads to a set of stairs that are covered by water. It seems that this end of the dungeon has been flooded.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

Tac slips the ring off the dead man, and asks the other to help removing the armor.

"Red's not normally my color, but this looks to be a far better make than what I'm using. And, sadly, this poor soul won't have any further need of it."

As they see that the final portion of the passage is underwater, Tac sighs. 

"It's possible there's more to find down there, but I'm not a great swimmer, and I'm not sure, given the other denizens of this place, I want to find something when I'm trying to hold my breath. I think we should probably haul ourselves out of here and check the other lifts, yes?"









*OOC:*


MW leather doesn't provide any mechanical benefit over its generic version, other than being enchantment-ready, and flashier.   I think everyone else is either a no-armor or heavier-armor class, yes? If no one else has use for it, I'll probably put Tac in it and have him leave his generic leather behind; seems reasonably efficient that way, since the generic wouldn't sell for enough to probably make it worth the encumbrance problem.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 8, 2011)

*Thrkk Bncrshr*

Aiding in the removal of the armor, Tff spots a few bits of bone that would look good on him and snatches them up, though both he and Bffl have gone silent in the foreboding area.

Thrikk can't shake the feeling that that wound on the dead man looks an awful lot like the weapon on the statue, and is more relieved in leaving the room than just the loss of fatigue.

Hey, a nice refreshing swim, What part of "this is a tomb" don't you get numbskull, Yer a numbskull, numbskull. Guys, i don't think anyone is swimming today so cut it out.

[sblock=OOC]I as a player was thinking, statue equals Clay Golem, equals death trap.  That's where i was going with my searching the wound for weapon shape.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2011)

"Swimming is a bad idea, but if no other leads we find we may have to hold our breaths!" Glimnock says.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tac Abor, human rogue*

[sblock=OOC]No giving the DM ideas, especially the smashing us to pieces kind.  [/sblock]

Tac starts to thank the half-orc for his help, then catches himself and--with only a vague bit of awkwardness--thanks the left hand directly. He starts to remove his own armor as the group debates the water.

"My leather is pretty basic; honestly, I bought it just for this little excursion. I was never much of an 'adventurer,' really," Tac says, clearly uncomfortable with the term. "I won't be out much leaving it behind, then. I'm pretty well loaded-up as it is, so if I have to choose, let's wear the pretty stuff we can sell back in town. heh. All this color actually reminds me a bit of life back in the circus."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OCC: Sorry been hard to get on the boards lately. I will need a _"swim"_ - "_no swim"_ decision from the group to move this along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I don't swim well, epically wearing a scale mail..."  Dorian's says.

[sblock=OOC]
vote no for swimming.

---

Dorian Greenleaf

HP: 13/13
 Hero Points: 2/2

Channel Energy: 4/4
Predator's Grace: 5/5
Enlarge: 4/5

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Definite 'no' on the swimming for Tac. At least until we explore our other options.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: No swimming for Glimnock.


----------



## Gondsman (Sep 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Gondsman said:


> Guys, i don't think anyone is swimming today so cut it out.



[/sblock]....


----------

